# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Favorite Skyline Shots

## Pete

Thought I would start a new thread, since most of these get buried in the Devon thread.

Love this one:

----------


## Pete

I put this one in the Auto Alley thread, but thought it should be included here as well:

----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete



----------


## HangryHippo

The first one gets my vote.

----------


## Bellaboo

I'll take #4.

----------


## Praedura

courtesy catch22:



not necessarily my favorite, but it's a good shot from a great vantage point (Plaza Court)

----------


## kevinpate

<rossmatthews-voice>
_Awesome_
</rossmatthews-voice>

----------


## Spartan

Someone check out the midtownr photos, particularly from 1212

----------


## Pete

This is the only good one from 1212:

----------


## Jim Kyle

Pete, who took #1? I'd like to get permission to reprint it on the back cover of some future issue of "The New Classen Life" which is the 40-page slick quarterly magazine of the Classen High School Alumni Association...

----------


## Pete

> Pete, who took #1? I'd like to get permission to reprint it on the back cover of some future issue of "The New Classen Life" which is the 40-page slick quarterly magazine of the Classen High School Alumni Association...


http://www.malaniamichellephotography.com/

----------


## Jim Kyle

> Is the magazine going to be about the school or "life" around Classen Boulevard?  If the latter, how do you get on the mailing list?


Not really either of those; the Alumni Association membership is mostly made up of those who attended old Classen HS, plus a few alums from Classen School of Advanced Studies. The magazine grew out of a simple newsletter; it now features reports and lots of pictures from class reunions, informal alum gatherings (several classes get together every month or every quarter for lunch), chatty reports from correspondents all around the country, and a generous helping of NW OKC nostalgia pieces such as the history of Beverly's restaurants and memories of Taft Junior High, and a bit of current OKC information such as Thundermania.

Association dues are $20/year, covering January through December, and the magazine goes free to members, in February, May, August, and November. Since the association is a federally recognized non-profit, it cannot sell the magazine itself (according to our legal beagles), but membership is open to anyone interested. Currently there are just a bit less than 2,000 members; most of them are from classes graduating in the late 40s to early 60s. Class size dropped significantly in 1956 when NW Classen opened, and stopped entirely in 1985 when the school was converted to a 5th-year center.

----------


## soonermike81

The first one is awesome!  Also, if you closely to the left of Devon, the clouds look as if there are mountains in the horizon.  Looks kind of cool even though they don't exist.

----------


## dankrutka

Yeah. That first one would be a nice addition to OKC's Wikipedia page...

----------


## LuccaBrasi

The first image Pete posted is outstanding. It should be on a post card. Good thread to start up, thanks Pete.

----------


## Thundercitizen

> Yeah. That first one would be a nice addition to OKC's Wikipedia page...


You can even see the Rocky Mountains on the horizon.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> The first one is awesome!  Also, if you closely to the left of Devon, the clouds look as if there are mountains in the horizon.  Looks kind of cool even though they don't exist.


Look, Thundercitizen^^^




> You can even see the Rocky Mountains on the horizon.

----------


## zookeeper

The 1st picture is awesome, I'm surprised it wasn't attributed until someone asked. 

Jim, Are you one of the Boulevard Boys?

----------


## dmoor82

Imagine that first pic,with The FNC tower lit in Thunder blue and the KM tower was lit up and The Devon EC all lit up spelling Thunder down the side,all during the NBA Finals.......that pic will be awesome(not that this pic is not,it's my wallpaper!)Also imagine that shot with a 600-700ft' tower,that will be OKC's second new tallest!!!!Can you guy's tell I'm physched?????OKC 2000,compared to OKC 2020 might shock some folk's!!!

----------


## so1rfan

older one with the cranes still up

----------


## Jim Kyle

> Jim, Are you one of the Boulevard Boys?


Well, yes and no. I'm from the Class of 1948 but I don't participate in the monthly gathering of "The Boulevard Boys" group at the Boulevard Cafeteria on the first Friday of each month; it's a bit too far to drive!

----------


## Praedura

Beau Wade did a couple of shots similar to #1 except they were taken while a thunderstorm was passing thru:

----------


## Praedura

While I'm tossing up some Beau Wade pics, might as well throw in a few more city shots:

----------


## Praedura

Aerial shot of OKC from Holly Baumann:



More aerial shots can be found here:
http://hollybaumannphotography.wordp...l-photographer

----------


## kbsooner

This week's Photo of the Week comes from Pablo Spencer of Aspen/Snowmass, Colorado. Pablo spends his summers in OKC and caught this shot on June 12 of this year. It's downtown OKC shining in Oklahoma City Thunder blue!

http://www.oklahomatoday.com/oklahom...eek/index.html

----------


## Praedura

very cool shot! that's an awesome perspective

I need to go walk that bridge, for sure.

----------


## Anonymous.

What determines the color of the LEDs on the Devon Tower?

I remember earlier this summer there was still testing being done as there was tons of glitches in the strips. These photos show it pretty complete. 


I was planning on heading down there this month for a photoshoot of my car and figured the night scene would be a nice backdrop. So my questions is, is the Devon Tower lit up (LED strips) every night? 


Thanks

----------


## Pete

Cool perspective:

----------


## Pete

Really like the way this one feels:

----------


## Pete

Another great one:

----------


## Pete

Another:

----------


## mmonroe

http://goivm.com/photography/view/new-okc-aerials

----------


## Pete

Another:

----------


## mcca7596

The trees aren't that bare there right now because of the heat are they? I presume that the last pic and the one in post #32 were taken in early spring probably?

Either way, the last one really gives a unique view of the whole inner-city skyline, save for HSC.

----------


## Praedura

Pete, do you know where #33 was taken from?

----------


## Praedura

#31 is outstanding

----------


## plmccordj

#33 was taken from SE 15th Street about one block West of I-35 on the North side of the road. There is a gravel driveway that I have pulled into many times and taken pictures there.

----------


## Praedura

Beau Wade strikes again:



That's a different look. In fact, I've never seen an OKC pic from this vantage point. I'm guessing it was taken from First National.

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/absolut...in/photostream

----------


## Praedura

plmccordj: thanks! I'm going to have to visit that spot myself.

----------


## Praedura

no wait, on second look, I think that #40 must have been taken from City Place.

----------


## UnclePete

Excellent picture, but the long building at lower center sure looks like a prison.  I guess the number of the picture is 40.

----------


## Praedura

yep, definitely City Place. Taken from a 20th floor balcony view.

daytime:


source: http://blog.staplegun.us

----------


## Spartan

> Another:


I'll be honest Pete..I hate this skyline view. :/

----------


## OKCisOK4me

One of my favorites would be from the I-35 bridge over the BNSF tracks just north of the Crossroads Mall area.  Just waitin to see a pic from that vantage point with a "nice" camera and a daring soul ;-)

----------


## KayneMo



----------


## UncleCyrus

> #33 was taken from SE 15th Street about one block West of I-35 on the North side of the road. There is a gravel driveway that I have pulled into many times and taken pictures there.


There's another parking lot at the top of the hill on SE 25th that has a nice view.  This area was known as Top O' the Town at one time I have heard.

----------


## UncleCyrus

> One of my favorites would be from the I-35 bridge over the BNSF tracks just north of the Crossroads Mall area.  Just waitin to see a pic from that vantage point with a "nice" camera and a daring soul ;-)


I'll go, but will need assistance and a spotter/flagman!  I've wanted pictures of the rail line from there also, but not brave enough to try it yet.

----------


## dmoor82

> 


Love Your photos!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I'll go, but will need assistance and a spotter/flagman!  I've wanted pictures of the rail line from there also, but not brave enough to try it yet.


Agreed. For a similar angle but a little lower you could go to the pedestrian bridge over the tracks to the north of there. Don't know if trees would be in the way though.

----------


## KayneMo

> Love Your photos!


Thank you!

----------


## Praedura

This one is rather interesting:



I like all the coloration from the Harkins Theatre and the city backdrop behind. Taken from the rail loop around the mill area, it's not a POV often photographed. You even get the roof-top UHaul truck (ok, I could live without that).

But it's already out of date, with the old elevated I-40 in the foreground, and also the Devon Tower's lights not quite fully functional. But a new pic from this area, and around the same time of day would be really awesome, I would think.

----------


## Bellaboo

*You even get the roof-top UHaul truck (ok, I could live without that).* 

Now hold on just a minute - there is a club, you see, involving the U-haul truck. Kind of like the 'Mile High' club........

But you have to know the right folks to join...............

----------


## Pete

In this video, you can see the colors shifting on Devon Tower towards the end:

----------


## Praedura

That's a cool vid, but there's something curious about First National Center. You only see the upper portion of it -- like it's a tree stump. Or rather, like it's sitting in a pit. Does the landscape slope downward quite a bit from Devon to FNC?

----------


## KayneMo

Great video! The setbacks of FNC and the top of Oklahoma Tower haven't been lit up in the past several nights. Anyone know why?

----------


## dmoor82

Anyone live in/near Piedmont?Awhile ago I was about 2-3 Miles North of Piedmont on Piedmont road and the view was AMAZING!The NW Expressway and DT skylines look as one and made it look massive!So if anyone lives or is near that area could You PLEASE grab a pic from that area!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Now this picture is awesome! @ #53

----------


## Praedura

Just came across a blog where someone posted some pictures of a recent visit to OKC. And we're talking some really nice, high-resolution (and large) images.

Visiting Oklahoma City

I'm not going to embed any of the photos here, because they're really large. Just go check out the blog. Seriously.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Somebody discovered their in-camera HDR feature and went buck wild with it.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Somebody discovered their in-camera HDR feature and went buck wild with it.


I'm 100% positive that an 8 megapixel camera on a cellphone can't take photos with that kind of high resolution detail.  What you see is DSLR quality that was then post edited with $1000+ photoshop software.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I'm 100% positive that an 8 megapixel camera on a cellphone can't take photos with that kind of high resolution detail.  What you see is DSLR quality that was then post edited with $1000+ photoshop software.


I never said that they were taken with a cell phone. The images were taken with a Nikon D3100. And there are quite a few free programs that will merge to HDR for you. Most D-SLR's on the market will do it in-camera these days. The D3100 does not as far as I recall (haven't looked at the specs in a couple of years). These images appear to have been edited in some way by a free online program. In the cloud, if you will. The EXIF indicates that anyway. Could have just been used to crop or something simple like it. Don't know.

See this shot: http://stuffitellmysister.files.word...2/09/okc14.jpg

Generally speaking, you can't expose for that sky as well as the dark interior of that building in a single shot unless you have a camera with a massive dynamic range, and even then, it won't be that clean. There will be noise where you pushed the shadows. The D3100 doesn't have close to that kind of dynamic range. If you expose for the interior of the building, the sky gets completely blown out. If you expose for the sky to get the pretty clouds, the visible ceilings of that building are going to in dark shadow. So you pop off a few in a row, changing exposure each time, them combine the properly exposed portions of each image to make a single "perfect" image.

See this shot: http://stuffitellmysister.files.word...12/09/okc4.jpg

Notice the slight blooming of light around the tower's edges? That's what happens when you go push a tad too much when combining multiple images that were exposed differently or push an image past the comfort zone of the camera.

...

Now, can these things happen with a non-HDR image? Sure. By pushing your file past your camera's comfort zone. But the tones in most (but not all) of those pictures scream HDR to my eye.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking the pictures. They're great pictures. I just have a habit of needling people that use HDR (I have a good friend that abuses the heck out of it...On cars...And it makes their paint look like clown vomit). It's a character flaw or something.

*shrugs*

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Let me just reiterate that I'm not ripping on the photos. I didn't mean to come across that way. My humor didn't appear to translate well.

was funny to me dammit

Now back to your regularly scheduled Skyline Shots thread. If I can find the time, I'll go take a few myself.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Here...I went down there with my camera because I had some time, and the clouds were great.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

We definitely need more buildings that aren't beige/brown...

----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete



----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Very cool!

----------


## jedicurt

That last one makes it look like the eye of sauron is on top of devon

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> That last one makes it look like the eye of sauron is on top of devon


There was a picture last year when we had a dust storm blow through that literally sent a beam of light through the dirt down to the ground.  That was truly the Eye of Sauron!

----------


## Pete

Now we just need the Two Towers.   :Smile:

----------


## Anonymous.

I am guessing that photo is very recent since we had that dense fog just last week. So does Devon ever plan to get the LED strips to be 100% before the structure is a year old?

----------


## Dustin

Those photos are amazing!  Who took them?

----------


## KayneMo

Took these yesterday! (Wednesday, 9-19-2012)

----------


## Skyline

I made the drive on Robinson going north into downtown the other day and this view of downtown will soon be one of the best. It actually makes since to me now why the CHK arena new entry faces the direction that it does.

BTW, this pic doesn't really show how great that the skyline looked as I was going north all along Robinson ave.

----------


## ljbab728

> I made the drive on Robinson going north into downtown the other day and this view of downtown will soon be one of the best. It actually makes since to me now why the CHK arena new entry faces the direction that it does.
> 
> BTW, this pic doesn't really show how great that the skyline looked as I was going north all along Robinson ave.


If you will remember, the drive north on Robinson was featured at the end of Kevin Durant's Nike commercial.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> BTW, this pic doesn't really show how great that the skyline looked as I was going north all along Robinson ave.


It will be much better but I took the pic that day because the clouds and lighting gave a nice background to an otherwise bright blue boring day.

----------


## Skyline

> It will be much better but I took the pic that day because the clouds and lighting gave a nice background to an otherwise bright blue boring day.


I meant nothing negative in regards to that picture or you the photographer. I was trying to describe that the view along Robinson driving north should be seen live to really capture the visual of the downtown Okc skyline. I enjoyed the entire drive along Robinson even the cheesy "hubcap alley" neighborhood signage.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Early morning confusion, lol. Do agree with ya though :-)

----------


## Praedura

Can I hear ya say 'Downtown Density'?



photo by katsrcool

----------


## Praedura

Although I'm not a big fan of b&w pics, this is a very cool and stylish shot:



(Still wished it was in color though)

Source: OKC.NET  Archive Now or Never  OKC.NET
(an interesting article about whether OKC has "arrived" yet)

----------


## Praedura

Another stylish skyline, this time in sunset red:



(kind of reminds me of 'Fiddler on the Roof')

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Does anybody a picture of the current skyline with lightning in the background?

----------


## Praedura

The OKC Chamber has recently updated their website and is using a trio of (great) pics for their header image: a Crystal Bridge night shot from MBG, a sketch art style skyline, and a capitol dome inside closeup. Here's the skyline:



This has a rather neat 'illustrated' look to it. I could see it being used as a nice background for posters, city-related announcement graphics, etc.

----------


## Anonymous.

They just need to remove the Devon logo from the old MidAmerica Tower and replace with Continental's.

----------


## Praedura

> Does anybody a picture of the current skyline with lightning in the background?


http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7242/7...9d86e8b6_h.jpg

(from Beau Wade -- also posted on page #1 of this thread)

----------


## Praedura

Hmm, looking at the 'illustrated' skyline a bit more, I realize that I've overlooked its biggest weakness -- the Devon Tower looks lifeless and dull. Which suggests that the graphic was put together before DT was finished, i.e. a rendering was inserted into an existing photo. Because, in reality, the Devon Tower comes to life like no other downtown building at dusk with its amazing light display.

However... fix the Devon Tower in the pic with something more realistic and dazzling (the bright triangular display at the top, the colored LEDs on the side, etc.) and THEN you've got your killer graphic for posters, etc....

----------


## Bellaboo

> Hmm, looking at the 'illustrated' skyline a bit more, I realize that I've overlooked its biggest weakness -- the Devon Tower looks lifeless and dull. Which suggests that the graphic was put together before DT was finished, i.e. a rendering was inserted into an existing photo. Because, in reality, the Devon Tower comes to life like no other downtown building at dusk with its amazing light display.
> 
> However... fix the Devon Tower in the pic with something more realistic and dazzling (the bright triangular display at the top, the colored LEDs on the side, etc.) and THEN you've got your killer graphic for posters, etc....


It's actually undersized compared to reality.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7242/7...9d86e8b6_h.jpg
> 
> (from Beau Wade -- also posted on page #1 of this thread)


I'd be happy to (when the Devon lighting is completely finished and fully activated) go there and risk getting struck by lightning, taking a pic of downtown and posting it without a water mark through the middle of it for all to enjoy.  BTW, that cloud to cloud lightning is always best after the main line of storms rolls through.  I call it backside lightning, lol.

----------


## Anonymous.

Looks like tonight will be another good chance to get lightning shots of downtown.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I won't be up that late.  Sorry...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7242/7...9d86e8b6_h.jpg
> 
> (from Beau Wade -- also posted on page #1 of this thread)


Thanks.  :Smile:  I don't know how I missed that though.

----------


## Praedura

Someone who recently stayed at the Skirvin hotel while in town took a couple of pictures from her hotel room:





source: exactly: On The Road

Love those views.

----------


## CaptDave

Yesterday was a nice day so I took a couple with my phone.....



Here are a few from the City Place penthouse...

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Post #95 shots look like they were photoshopped for a toy camera look, but I like it!

----------


## Praedura

Nice shots CaptDave! Notice on the second penthouse pic, near the bottom, the pigeon convention taking place on the white rooftop.

----------


## CaptDave

Thanks - not too bad for an iPhone. Yep -lots of pigeon guano on the roof tops!

----------


## Praedura

This panoramic image pulls in a lot of stuff:



Would have been an even nicer pic if it was on a sunny day. But still, quite impressive for its coverage. You've got all the Deep Deuce construction, and a good CBD view including the SandRidge workings, a stretch along 4th, and more.

Particulary good if you download the original image: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8312/8...4a1348_o_d.jpg

photo by Vincent Fryhover

----------


## CaptDave

Excellent photo. First one I have seen from this vantage point.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!



----------


## RPVIII

Here is a slightly different angle shot on black and white 35mm film. Image provided by Pope Van Cleef III.

----------


## RPVIII

Here is a slightly different angle shot on black and white 35mm film. Image provided by Pope Van Cleef III.

----------


## dankrutka

Great picture!

----------


## Praedura

That b&w shot has a 40's or 50's feel to it. OKC noir?

Seems like I should be sipping a cocktail, listening to Sinatra or Ellington.

"I've got the world on a string..."
 :Wink:

----------


## UnFrSaKn

> Another stylish skyline, this time in sunset red:
> 
> 
> 
> (kind of reminds me of 'Fiddler on the Roof')

----------


## Dubya61

> 


What was that ... monstrous vodka bottle? on top of  ... City Place?

----------


## Just the facts

> What was that ... monstrous vodka bottle? on top of  ... City Place?


Absolute-ly.

BTW - that was actually a giant digital clock (and I think a sign that said Liberty) back in the day.

----------


## KayneMo

Does anybody have a shot of downtown from or near the top of The Classen? I've only seen one picture and it's a great view, but it's pre-Devon Tower.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

Here's a photo that I took on 10/11/2012 from Harrison at Oklahoma. I've doctored the image to see real-time differently. Click any pic for a much larger view.

*The Original Photo*



*Colorized For Fun*



*As Viewed By Our Grandchildren, 50 Years From Today (e.g., if you are 30 years old, as seen by your grandchildren when you are 80)*

----------


## Praedura

Nice shot Doug.

I think the second image caught the moment of the flash when the atomic bomb dropped on Norman. Now why anyone would want to nuke good ole Norman is beyond me (disgruntled OSU fan?)

----------


## Snowman

> Nice shot Doug.
> 
> I think the second image caught the moment of the flash when the atomic bomb dropped on Norman. Now why anyone would want to nuke good ole Norman is beyond me (disgruntled OSU fan?)


Clearly a bad aim, it would have been meant for Tinker

----------


## Praedura

> Clearly a bad aim, it would have been meant for Tinker


Oh yeah, that's probably it. Well, ya know, mistakes happen.

----------


## Thundercitizen

Caught this quick video glimpse of downtown with an iPhone 7 along I-40. Somewhere near the Preftakes block, looks like. The new building is a bit bland, though.

----------


## Praedura

Nice pic of downtown with a large spaceship in dock:



No wait, that's not a spaceship... that's the Chesapeake Arena!

photo by Travel Aficionado

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

> Caught this quick video glimpse of downtown with an iPhone 7 along I-40. Somewhere near the Preftakes block, looks like. The new building is a bit bland, though.


You have an iPhone 7? I'm not even mad. That's amazing.

----------


## Bellaboo

Thundercitizen,

Now that's creative...........thanks

----------


## Spartan

> Caught this quick video glimpse of downtown with an iPhone 7 along I-40. Somewhere near the Preftakes block, looks like. The new building is a bit bland, though.


Wow this really takes me back 5 years ago.

----------


## Thundercitizen

Thanks.  
Saw the movie "Looper" and had some extra time...and I like to imagine the skyline filled in a bit more.

----------


## Praedura

Nice time lapse video of downtown:




taken back in March

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I like the changing of the lights on EK Gaylord & watching the night janitor turning the lights off in the Sandridge building as he goes from room to room.

----------


## okcRE

> Here's a photo that I took on 10/11/2012 from Harrison at Oklahoma. I've doctored the image to see real-time differently. Click any pic for a much larger view.
> 
> *The Original Photo*
> 
> 
> 
> *Colorized For Fun*
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot. The most urban shot of DT i've seen.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

There's needs to be a page like this for Oklahoma City. I've got the old photos but don't know how to make Wikipedia pages 

Evolution of Tulsa's Skyline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## ABryant

> There's needs to be a page like this for Oklahoma City. I've got the old photos but don't know how to make Wikipedia pages 
> 
> Evolution of Tulsa's Skyline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Just read the Wicki on how to make Wickapedia pages. (I had to say it because it made me laugh. Understand if you wanted to avoid the black hole of time investment).

----------


## UnFrSaKn

By "don't know how" I mean I'm not willing to take the time to learn and do it.

----------


## Praedura

Flying into OKC:

passing Dell's Oklahoma City campus near the river


almost there


and there she is


source: LH/AA, BOM-FRA-DFW-OKC: Part 2 (Long with many photos) - JetPhotos.Net Forums

photos from a Mumbai-to-Frankfurt-to-Dallas-to-OKC flight

(btw, lots of other cool aerial and plane pics at the link)

----------


## Teo9969

> 


That's not the most flattering shot with both Cotter and City Place masked by other buildings

----------


## ljbab728

> That's not the most flattering shot with both Cotter and City Place masked by other buildings


So maybe he should go back to Mumbai and fly back again to see if he get's a better angle?  LOL

----------


## Teo9969

> So maybe he should go back to Mumbai and fly back again to see if he get's a better angle?  LOL


Definitely! ;-)

----------


## Praedura

> That's not the most flattering shot with both Cotter and City Place masked by other buildings


Well, buildings always get blocked from some angle or another, it's inevitable. My main gripe with the shot is that I want a clearer, higher resolution pic. Otherwise, I love the POV, especially getting a couple of bridges in there.

Imagine years from now when the density has increased with more skyscrapers, more infill, more development along the river, and then substitute a couple of high top (e.g. suspension) architecturally beautiful bridges in place of the ones here... holy cow what a shot that would be.

----------


## Praedura

OKCMOA rooftop shot:



They've got heaters up there now for the evening events.

from the OKCMOA facebook page

----------


## Thundercitizen

> They've got heaters up there now for the evening events.


Take that shot with your iPhone 7?

----------


## Snowman

> Take that shot with your iPhone 7?


Only if sending photo's back in time is a feature on it, using their current naming cycle that would make no earlier than fall of 2016 for that model to be out

----------


## Pete



----------


## Praedura

This image, and several other similar ones found here:

Downtown Oklahoma City at Sunrise four photo by boztography

----------


## skanaly

WOW, every building so much more interesting then it is! Especially the one directly north of Park Harvey, I dont think I'v ever noticed how amazing it really looks with all the detail on the top.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Court Plaza Building formerly the Leonhardt Building and Cotton Exchange Building.

Court Plaza Building, Downtown Oklahoma City

----------


## Just the facts

Love the sidewalk awnings and corner sign.

----------


## skanaly

So what's the building occupied with now?

----------


## s00nr1

> So what's the building occupied with now?


It's fully-leased office space. My wife's company actually offices there.

----------


## Pete

Court Plaza - OKCTalk

----------


## skanaly

I really like this shot, the skyline looks nice too i guess

----------


## cferguson

here are a couple of pics I shot with my iPhone. Some skyline shots and lack thereof (b/c of the fog). added in a couple others just for fun.

----------


## Rover

> here are a couple of pics I shot with my iPhone. Some skyline shots and lack thereof (b/c of the fog). added in a couple others just for fun.


I think these are soulful pictures.  Nice.

----------


## KayneMo

> 


Love this photo!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Love this photo!


I must agree.  It is now my desktop on my computer at work.  Good work Cliffster!

----------


## cferguson

> I must agree.  It is now my desktop on my computer at work.  Good work Cliffster!


 thank you! I'm glad you like it!

----------


## cferguson

Thank you!

----------


## Dustin

> 


This is my favorite!

----------


## Anonymous.

SOme of those are really good for iPhone photos.

----------


## KayneMo

From a few months ago:




Taken from the pedestrian bridge over I-240 between Penn and Western:



From the 23rd Street bridge over the Kilpatrick:

----------


## jedicurt

> From a few months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from the pedestrian bridge over I-240 between Penn and Western:
> 
> 
> 
> From the 23rd Street bridge over the Kilpatrick:


i really love that first one... but i always love pictures with trains in them... well not always, but mostly

----------


## Soho



----------


## Praedura

Photo by Greater Oklahoma City Chamber & CVB

Taken back in May (but new to me)

----------


## SoonerBoy18

That is a gorgeous view!

----------


## Praedura

As usual, Devon Tower has its head in the clouds...  :Smile: 

Photo by Laban West

----------


## Soho



----------


## Cocaine

101_2108 by sweetd30, on Flickr


101_2013 by sweetd30, on Flickr


101_2040 by sweetd30, on Flickr


101_2011 by sweetd30, on Flickr

----------


## Pete

Something a bit different from the Midtown R Facebook page:

----------


## Teo9969

Not so much a skyline shot as it is an ariel of the main Urban Core.

I love how dense our core is. It will be interesting to see if these mystery towers enhance the visual density or detract from it.

Aside from all the empty lots, the thing that I think sticks out the most as woefully underdeveloped is the Classen corridor. We *REALLY* need to get a street car route from Reno to at least 23rd in the next 15 to 20 years.

----------


## bchris02

> Not so much a skyline shot as it is an ariel of the main Urban Core.
> 
> I love how dense our core is. It will be interesting to see if these mystery towers enhance the visual density or detract from it.
> 
> Aside from all the empty lots, the thing that I think sticks out the most as woefully underdeveloped is the Classen corridor. We *REALLY* need to get a street car route from Reno to at least 23rd in the next 15 to 20 years.


One thing OKC has done right, even with all of the urban renewal blunders during the Pei era, is kept the CBD dense.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

> Something a bit different from the Midtown R Facebook page:


I LOVE this, It makes me wish OKC had more hills like Tulsa instead of a boring flat surface

----------


## OKCisOK4me

This pic just has to be big:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchism/8397453116/

----------


## MDot

^^that pic really does make it look like it's the only building in OKC.

----------


## Praedura

A couple of interesting views from the west:








Both photos by Laban West

Taken in September 2012, near I-40 and Morgan Road.

----------


## Rover

> Both photos by Laban West
> 
> Taken in September 2012, near I-40 and Morgan Road.


I've wondered what a glass office tower roughly in the shape of a rig would look like on our cityscape.  Imaging it with an observation deck at the crow's nest level.  Pretty sweet and appropriate. This shot gives us an idea because of perspective.

----------


## mcca7596

I had no idea they put in that many new lights on that stretch of I-40, that's really good!

----------


## Bellaboo

> I had no idea they put in that many new lights on that stretch of I-40, that's really good!


They put them all up, but to this day they have only had about half of them turned on. I counted either 10 or 11 of them that have never been on since they were installed. Does the city know this ???

----------


## mcca7596

I guess ODOT would be in control of that, right?

----------


## Teo9969

> I had no idea they put in that many new lights on that stretch of I-40, that's really good!


Keep in mind the lens used on that photo is kind of misleading. Those lights are spaced quite a bit further apart than they seem in that photo.

----------


## catch22

> Keep in mind the lens used on that photo is kind of misleading. Those lights are spaced quite a bit further apart than they seem in that photo.


Around 205 feet spacing.

----------


## Thundercitizen

Love this thread.  Lots of potential background pics and screen savers.

----------


## Praedura

View from South Robinson



Photo by Laban West

Feels rather Edgar Allen Poe-ish, to me.

----------


## Praedura

Another variation of looking at downtown from the west side, from Laban West



Photo by Laban West


You Are Now Entering America's Corner!

----------


## Praedura

Even further out west:



Photo by Laban West

Taken from I-40 and Czech Hall Road, Yukon

----------


## Teo9969

> Another variation of looking at downtown from the west side, from Laban West
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Laban West
> 
> 
> You Are Now Entering America's Corner!


This one is just flat disorienting. I ought to be able to exit at council and drive straight into Devon Tower.

----------


## Snowman

> This one is just flat disorienting. I ought to be able to exit at council and drive straight into Devon Tower.


It seems photoshoped, the downtown buildings do not look that large several miles east of Morgan's exit and those trees & billboards on the north side of the interstate are not at the Moran exit, another thing is the interstate is now concrete at Morgan and Devon was not finished the last time it had an asphalt top.

----------


## Praedura

> This one is just flat disorienting. I ought to be able to exit at council and drive straight into Devon Tower.


Probably not a good idea to "drive straight into Devon Tower". It would likely cause considerable damage to your vehicle.  :Wink:

----------


## Jim Kyle

> It seems photoshoped, the downtown buildings do not look that large several miles east of Morgan's exit and those trees & billboards on the north side of the interstate are not at the Moran exit, another thing is the interstate is now concrete at Morgan and Devon was not finished the last time it had an asphalt top.


Extreme telephoto lenses have such an effect.  I'd bet that the camera was several miles west of the Morgan Road interchange, possibly all the way into Yukon, to create such huge foreshortening.

I'm curious as to what focal length telephoto was used for this. The biggest one I ever owned was around 1.3 meters, not mm, mounted on a Konica 35 mm; I used it to shoot closeup photos of birds at a distance of about 150 feet. The lens itself mounted on the tripod and the camera simply hung off the back of the lens barrel. For this shot, though, I suspect a much longer lens was used!

----------


## UnFrSaKn

So it was taken from here?

IMG_7871 OKC Skyline fr Sara Rd I40 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Read the camera settings.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7340932...th/8353146903/

----------


## Jim Kyle

So it was only a 100 mm lens setting; amazing! However the sensor area in today's digital cameras is much smaller than the 24x36 mm size of the film cameras, so the lens focal length is effectively multiplied by the difference in size. That's probably more like a 250-mm lens would be on a film camera; unfortunately I don't know the actual multiplier ratio although many camera spec sheets provide a table...

Great set of photos from that distance!

----------


## Bellaboo

In post  # 180, all those vehicles west bound (coming at us) is just not right. There is like 4 or 5 lanes across.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I think this effect was explained on another thread somewhere. It has to do with the kind of lens Jim Kyle was talking about. I am no expert in photography so I know nothing of this.

----------


## catch22

Those are absolutely not photoshopped.

----------


## catch22

You are correct, downtown does not appear to be that big, because you are further away from it. 

When you magnify your vision, distant objects fill the background. In fact, the lens itself is not doing anything unnatural. When you look at distant objects (from the naked eye), there is no distance reference. Without distance reference, objects far away appear to be stacked on or behind each other with little loss in relative size or scale.

For example, the moon is the exact same size on the horizon as it is when it is directly overhead. The moon appears larger because you have a objects to relate to on the ground, when it is overhead you have no comparable objects so it appears smaller. It is an optical illusion that it appears larger, it takes up the same amount of sky on the horizon as it does overhead....

Leading to this....

Go to an empty field with hay bales. Some are close and some are far away. Line yourself up to place a distant haybale right "next" to a considerably closer one. Stand 200 feet away from the closest one. Now imagine you can "zoom" in close up. The distant one will appear to be only feet behind the close one. Yet when viewed perpendicular or diagonally instead of parallel they are actually further apart. When you place distant objects in parallel or close parallel to each other and zoom in, you eliminate or reduce depth perception and objects no matter how far apart can appear to be very close.

The pictures posted are zoomed in to a very small "patch of eyesight". Skyline is the distant haybale, the bridge and vehicles are the closest haybale. They are parallel and zoomed in. Our eyes don't zoom, we have wide angle vision and see a much broader picture. if our eyes were set to 160mm and had that magnification, we'd see everything as in those photos, and would not be able to see anything 300-400 feet in front of us very accurately.

Those are absolutely not photoshopped.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

It's a long distance telephoto lens on a digital single lens reflex (D-SLR) camera and is definitely not photoshopped.

----------


## Jim Kyle

On my DSLR the multiplication factor is just under 4, so the 100-mm lens used to take the photo would be the equivalent of a 400-mm lens on a 35-mm film SLR. For information, the longest lens in common use on 35 mm cameras is 135 mm, so this one is about triple the magnification you usually see in telephoto shots.

----------


## catch22

Most cameras use a crop factor of 1.6x, not sure where you got 4x from?

----------


## Jim Kyle

The EXIF data for photos I shot recently shows a focal-plane diagonal of 11 mm, while the diagonal of a 24x36 mm frame is 44 mm. That's where the 4x figure comes from. The maximum wide-angle setting has focal length of 9 mm, which corresponds to a 35 mm focal length, as a check on the calculation.

However different DSLRs probably have different-sized sensors, so this would apply only to the rather ancient Olympus E-10...

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> The EXIF data for photos I shot recently shows a focal-plane diagonal of 11 mm, while the diagonal of a 24x36 mm frame is 44 mm. That's where the 4x figure comes from. The maximum wide-angle setting has focal length of 9 mm, which corresponds to a 35 mm focal length, as a check on the calculation.
> 
> However different DSLRs probably have different-sized sensors, so this would apply only to the rather ancient Olympus E-10...


Yes, I have an ancient E-500 and it uses the 4/3 system.

----------


## ljbab728

> The EXIF data for photos I shot recently shows a focal-plane diagonal of 11 mm, while the diagonal of a 24x36 mm frame is 44 mm. That's where the 4x figure comes from. The maximum wide-angle setting has focal length of 9 mm, which corresponds to a 35 mm focal length, as a check on the calculation.
> 
> However different DSLRs probably have different-sized sensors, so this would apply only to the rather ancient Olympus E-10...


OMG, Jim.  Not being a photographer that sounds like a foreign language to me.  I glad you and some other posters understand that.

----------


## Praedura

> OMG, Jim.  Not being a photographer that sounds like a foreign language to me.  I glad you and some other posters understand that.


Actually, it's quite simple. I think this formula best explains it:



 :Wink:

----------


## Jim Kyle

Yep, every technology has its own jargon! EXIF data is a lot of information that's recorded by the camera in the image file, alongside the image itself, and is quite handy for later reference. Professional image editing programs can read and report this data. Among other things, it records the date and time at which the image was taken, plus lots of technical detail about the camera settings. The "diagonal" is exactly like the "size" rating for TVs; a 40-inch TV screen is less than 40 inches wide, because that measurement is made diagonally across the face of the screen. The "focal-plane" is the location of the sensor that actually sees the image, and focal length is the distance from the optical center of the lens to the face of the sensor. All of which is probably lots more than you ever wanted to know.

One of my favorite bits of photo jargon is "circle of confusion" which actually refers to what makes an out-of-focus picture blurry. Each point of light forms a circle rather than a point, and they overlap and blur each other out. However, "circle of confusion" always reminds me of my mental state when I was first encountering all these terms...going round in circles, quite confused by it all!

----------


## ljbab728

Thanks for the explanation.  Now I totally understand everything. (NOT)

----------


## CitySlickR

very cool

----------


## CitySlickR

wow very cool pics

----------


## BB37

> For example, the moon is the exact same size on the horizon as it is when it is directly overhead. The moon appears larger because you have a objects to relate to on the ground, when it is overhead you have no comparable objects so it appears smaller. It is an optical illusion that it appears larger, it takes up the same amount of sky on the horizon as it does overhead....
> 
> Those are absolutely not photoshopped.


When at or near the horizions, light from the moon (and sun, for that matter) pass though more of the earth's atmosphere, scattering more of the light and making their disks look bigger than they really are.  This phenomenon also causes the rising and setting sun and moon to look more reddish, as the atmosphere scatters more blue light than red.  As they rise in the sky, they penetrate less of the atmosphere and less light is scattered.  There's your science lesson for today.

----------


## catch22

> When at or near the horizions, light from the moon (and sun, for that matter) pass though more of the earth's atmosphere, scattering more of the light and making their disks look bigger than they really are.  This phenomenon also causes the rising and setting sun and moon to look more reddish, as the atmosphere scatters more blue light than red.  As they rise in the sky, they penetrate less of the atmosphere and less light is scattered.  There's your science lesson for today.


These scientists disagree (and NASA also referenced this article). In fact, they say the opposite of what you do. The moon should appear smaller on the horizon due to atmospheric refraction. 

The Moon Illusion

The percentage of sky the moon occupies is virtually the same regardless of it's position in the sky. The moon appears larger near the horizon because we have visual references, and the lack of references when directly overhead makes it appear smaller.

Anyway, careening off-topic.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I took this picture on Sunday afternoon.

----------


## russellc

2/15/13 - HDR by racnokc, on Flickr


2/15/13 - HDR by racnokc, on Flickr

----------


## Teo9969

> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/okcpics/8477245479/]
> 
> 2/15/13 - HDR by racnokc, on Flickr


Great shot!

----------


## Pete

Here are some more fantastic photos from rusellc:

----------


## Mississippi Blues

^^ those pics are sweet!!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

The second picture will be even better with stadium lights on, river filled and night rowing.  Also, future highrises ;-)

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Not sure if this has been posted already. From IonOklahoma's Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/ionokonline...type=1&theater

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Not sure if this has been posted already. From IonOklahoma's Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/ionokonline...type=1&theater


Oh yeah, but not in this thread.  Those were all posted in the Devon Tower thread a while back but since Pete changed the volume of posts per page, there's no telling where they're at now, lol.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Ah, I got you. haha...  :Smile:

----------


## OKCisOK4me

A couple of similar night shots are posted on page 195 starting with post #9711.

You can also go here:

http://www.facebook.com/InsightVisua.../photos_stream

Cooper Ross does awesome work!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Wow some of those were amazing and as well as those houses. One had a lazy river!?!?!?!?! SWEET!!! lol.... Beautiful pcitures of downtown though!

----------


## Praedura

A nice winter pic looking towards downtown, from early Feb.



Photo by Laban West

----------


## Teo9969

Looking for a skyline picture with the Murrah Building in it, I came across the below photo. I figured it out quickly enough but talk about making your head hurt!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Whyyyyyy did it  make your head hurt?

----------


## Teo9969

Because the image is mirrored. Being an impossible angle, it just looks so wrong.

----------


## Slicker

My great friend and photographer, Nevin Kallepalli, visited Oklahoma City in January. Here are some pictures I hope you all will enjoy:

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2...03835-0024.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2...03835-0011.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2...03835-0015.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2...03835-0016.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2...03835-0022.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2...03835-0018.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2...03835-0020.jpg

If you would like his website link, let me know. FYI - this is not his typical subject matter.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Because the image is mirrored. Being an impossible angle, it just looks so wrong.


Haha, gotcha, honestly, I didn't notice it earlier, lol.

----------


## Praedura

Beau Wade has posted a nice time lapse video from his office, high in Devon Tower:

OKC Time Lapse Window on Vimeo



It's pretty cool.

----------


## KayneMo

I love this picture!


Source: What a Great View of Downtown Oklahoma City taken by an IPhone :: Democrats of Oklahoma News and Information

----------


## SoonerBoy18

> i love this picture!
> 
> 
> source: what a great view of downtown oklahoma city taken by an iphone :: Democrats of oklahoma news and information


beautiful!

----------


## Just the facts

Doea anyone have 3D images of downtown?  I use several pictures of downtown OKC posted over the years for my computer desktop and the other day I had to use my computer on the TV and the 2D pictures converted to 3D were very cool, like having a model of OKC in my living room, but it would be even better if the photos were taken in 3D.

----------


## KayneMo

Not the best picture I've taken, but I love the juxtaposition of the Capitol with the downtown skyline in this view (from I-35 southbound). I also didn't notice the billboard while taking this!  :Mad:

----------


## JoninATX

Nice pictures.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Pete

Some from this weekend's Starlight Supper:

----------


## Praedura

^ Heh, you beat me to the punch. I posted those, and some others, to the "Weekend Events" thread.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Another one from just west of the end of the canal.  I like to picture this area with less industrial and more residential around Rocktown.

----------


## cferguson



----------


## Mississippi Blues

^^ I really like that picture! A renovated FNC would make it my favorite picture of the OKC skyline.

----------


## LocoAko

I loved this one from the Starlight Supper, as well. Just gorgeous.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Like^^^^

When those trees mature, that picture will be most amazing!

----------


## Dustin

Our skyline looks dense in that photo.

----------


## Teo9969

> Our skyline looks dense in that photo.


Our skyline is dense. Compare our skylines to almost any city in our part of the country and it's up there in density. It just isn't expansive...yet

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> Our skyline is dense. Compare our skylines to almost any city in our part of the country and it's up there in density. It just isn't expansive...yet


Definitely. The density is very noticeable from the west -- like in the picture -- & when you're downtown in the midst of it. It's just not as expansive & large as other cities around here. 

I know I just paraphrased your statement Teo, but I didn't mean to. It's just simple to explain & you explained it pretty well.

----------


## Praedura

Bricktown facebook page posted a cool photo from Stephen Post.  Found a couple of them, actually.


Over Bricktown and the ballpark.




Over the canal and the Land Run statues.




Over the capitol




Photos by Stephen Post.

----------


## soonerguru

> I loved this one from the Starlight Supper, as well. Just gorgeous.


Multiple thumbs up!

----------


## Praedura

Not the sharpest pic, but a fun one.



Source: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Advan...00393130013165

----------


## Praedura

Here's a great shot from koco's ulocal photo page:



downtown view from broadway and 6th

(click on the pic for the full resolution image)

Source:  downtown view from broadway and 6th - Okc - KOCO's u local

----------


## Praedura

Another awesome shot found at koco's ulocal photo page:



From 9th street - taken about half a minute before the storm hit downtown OKC May 8, 2013.

Source: Downtown OKC Weather - 9th Street, Oklahoma City - KOCO's u local

----------


## GoThunder

This was posted in the Devon Tower thread. One of my favorites.

----------


## catch22

nm

----------


## UnFrSaKn

June 03 2013

----------


## Praedura

Fantastic photos!

Man, look at what a presence the Aloft Hotel makes on the urban landscape. Wow.

----------


## HangryHippo

Yeah, that Aloft is a really great addition.  I wish we could have seen the proposed Candy Lofts (or whatever it was called) developed on that parking lot.  That would've been great too.

----------


## Praedura

I like this recent shot from Will:



It makes me happy when I look at it. Probaby due to the bright sunshine, clear skies, and leafy trees.

But it's also a nice composition. The juxtaposition of the different styles of buildings from different eras works very well. It's very urban, and yet has a quiet, residential feel. Even the roses are blooming.

----------


## cferguson



----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Attachment 3811Attachment 3812Attachment 3813


That didn't work.  Try using Flickr.

----------


## Praedura

Nice view from overhead Deep Deuce looking south.



I think it's fairly recent. Certain progress markers, like Aloft or HGI are off screen, so that makes it harder to figure out. But the Holiday Inn Express lot is clear, so I'd say it was taken not too long ago.

Source: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...5869662&type=1

----------


## Jim Kyle

Quite a difference from 40 years ago. I found this while going through some old negatives. It was taken from approsimately SW 8th, atop the fill and looking north. I'm the center one of the three people at left; my wife took the picture in 1973.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Quite a difference from 40 years ago. I found this while going through some old negatives. It was taken from approsimately SW 8th, atop the fill and looking north. I'm the center one of the three people at left; my wife took the picture in 1973.


That pic makes me want to go snap one from the same vantage point!

----------


## Praedura

> That pic makes me want to go snap one from the same vantage point!


Go for it! I would love to see that comparison.

----------


## ljbab728

Looks like that was about 4 years before the Biltmore went bye bye.

----------


## cferguson

another from the iphone

----------


## Jim Kyle

Here's another of my very old photos, taken in the spring of 1956 from midway between NW 4 and NW 5 on Harrison, shortly after sunrise. At the time I was a copy editor for the Oklahoma City Times, working from 6 a.m. to 1 p.m. and I parked on Harrison because there were no meters. I took the shot on the way to work one morning.

As I find more old photos, I'll post them.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Sure wish the old Petroleum Building still looked like it once did. It was really the first true skyscraper. Much taller than the Colcord.

----------


## Pete

> Here's another of my very old photos, taken in the spring of 1956 from midway between NW 4 and NW 5 on Harrison, shortly after sunrise. At the time I was a copy editor for the Oklahoma City Times, working from 6 a.m. to 1 p.m. and I parked on Harrison because there were no meters. I took the shot on the way to work one morning.
> 
> As I find more old photos, I'll post them.


So cool! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Teo9969

What are the buildings east and north of City Place?

----------


## Pete

The taller structure just to the right of City Place is what is now the Dowell Center, believe it or not.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

The Dowell Center is the old Petroleum Building before they refaced the outside and added on to it towards the East.



Building on the left it the one they just tore down to build the "amenities" building in the SandRidge thread.



Dean A McGee & Robinson



Braniff Building on the left background.

----------


## Praedura

That's a great old skyline shot.

But dig that yellow car! I love it.

----------


## Jim Kyle

Actually that car was a pale green, which was a very popular color for GM vehicles in the late 40s and early 50s. The slide is pretty faded, and the automatic color restoration program didn't get all the colors correctly...

----------


## Snowman

> Actually that car was a pale green, which was a very popular color for GM vehicles in the late 40s and early 50s. The slide is pretty faded, and the automatic color restoration program didn't get all the colors correctly...


This might be a little closer

----------


## Praedura

> Actually that car was a pale green, which was a very popular color for GM vehicles in the late 40s and early 50s. The slide is pretty faded, and the automatic color restoration program didn't get all the colors correctly...


Ok, dig that pale green car!  :Smile: 

Like Snowman, I thought I'd try to edit the photo to see if I could get a greener looking car. I couldn't (without shifting the whole image to green).

But, then I thought I'd see if I could clean it up some (speck removal, etc.) Had a little more luck with that (and completely killed a couple of hours to boot). Here's what I got:

----------


## Jim Kyle

Thanks very much! I spent an hour or two taking specks out of the sky area but gave up on the rest of the image. I was using the stamp tool in GIMP, with a very small brush and working at 400% zoom. You've done an excellent job! The only remaining blemish I can see is a spot on what I believe to be the old Coca-Cola building (just above the parked cars next to the Printing sugb) that's a darker red than its surroundings, and it's not at all obvious.

----------


## Praedura

> Thanks very much! I spent an hour or two taking specks out of the sky area but gave up on the rest of the image. I was using the stamp tool in GIMP, with a very small brush and working at 400% zoom. You've done an excellent job! The only remaining blemish I can see is a spot on what I believe to be the old Coca-Cola building (just above the parked cars next to the Printing sugb) that's a darker red than its surroundings, and it's not at all obvious.


Thanks! Yeah, I most definitely saw the dark stain on the red building -- that's about the point where I got tired and gave it a rest. Several hours of hand editing pixels gets old. Mostly using a blur tool with a small radius at high zoom. It does a marvelous job of rubbing out specks, but not so good at handling boundaries such as where the blue sky meets the buildings (that's the sloppiest part of my effort -- had to hand pick colors for many individual pixels to make it look reasonable).

It's a great shot of the old downtown. I wished I could step into the picture and mill about for awhile.  :Smile: 

The closest thing I can do is watch this film, by the chamber, put out at around the same time as your photo:

City on the March: A Short Story of Oklahoma City. c.1950s. - YouTube

In fact, I think I see the same model of car as the pale green special at the 2:54 mark (well, just the back end of it) in the parking lot of Park Estates Shopping Village.

----------


## Praedura

Oh, and I just noticed that in that film, at the 3:00 mark, it shows the same view as in your photo. Here's a still:

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Just noticed?  :Smile:  Thought you picked the video for that reason.

----------


## Jim Kyle

I caught that too. And in the opening title shots I saw an Olds88 in the same light green. My 46 Olds 76 convertible that I drove at OU and my first year of military service was that pale jade tint, which is part of why I remember it so well...

----------


## Praedura

Photo by Vincent Fryhover

Taken May 30, 2013 -- the day of downtown storm craziness.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

That's awesome! I really wanted to get out for pics today...I spent 3 hours mowing and staring at the great clouds. But I had more chores and couldn't even get the camera out of the closet  :Frown:

----------


## PhiAlpha

Ah the biltmore... Darn it

----------


## UnFrSaKn

July 1 2013

Construction crane up at the Holiday Inn Express site...

----------


## Pete

Awesome.  Thanks Will!

I *love* the way the Aloft fills out Deep Deuce.

Once that hotel is open and gets cranking DD will really be cooking.

----------


## Praedura

> Awesome.  Thanks Will!
> 
> I *love* the way the Aloft fills out Deep Deuce.
> 
> Once that hotel is open and gets cranking DD will really be cooking.


There's no doubt about it... the Aloft Hotel gives great skyline.  :Smile:

----------


## UnFrSaKn

The only thing that would complete this photo is one or two more towers to the left side...

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I think one a lil to the right and slightly behind the AT&T Phone Line building would be welcome too ;-)

----------


## KayneMo

Came across this amazing image on Aerial Oklahoma Inc!

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Love it!

----------


## UnFrSaKn

The Oklahoma City I want to see twenty years from now looks like this:

One or two new towers on the Stage Center site to the west, Devon Energy Center to the north, convention center with high rise to the south and residential towers to the east where the Cox Convention Center used to be. Making Myriad Gardens into a miniature Central Park like in NYC.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Late 1930's

----------


## Jim Kyle

That has to be a Fred MacArthur photo; the hand-lettered title was his trademark. My very first job was working for Mister Mac as a retail salesman and general go-fer at Oklahoma Photo Supply, 315 N. Broadway, while I was still in high school. He originally had a drugstore in OKC, but was an avid amateur photographer and set up his darkroom to do photo finishing for the drugstore customers. That grew into MacArthur Photo Service, located on Linwood just west of Western, and that in turn gave birth to Oklahoma Photo which in the late 40s was the largest photo supply retailer and wholesaler in the state. After Mister Mac's death, Eastmak Kodak bought the firm and changed the name...

Many of the early OKC photos came from Mister Mac's postcard-size Kodak, with hand-lettered titles, and were actual photo prints processed by his photo service.

----------


## UnFrSaKn



----------


## bchris02

I took this one this weekend.  Not the greatest shot but I am still learning how to use my camera correctly.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I have some shots from today but the site is not letting me transition the pics and I can't stand doing the little attach move...

----------


## russellc

Oklahoma City Skyline by racnokc, on Flickr


Oklahoma City Skyline by racnokc, on Flickr


Oklahoma City Skyline from Boathouse Row by racnokc, on Flickr

----------


## UnFrSaKn

July 5 2013

----------


## UnFrSaKn

> Late 1930's

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Wide range of styles and periods here. One of oldest and tallest buildings (1907 Pioneer Building), 1920's (Telephone Building), 1930's (FNC and City Place) 1970's (SandRidge) 80's (Oklahoma Tower) 2000's (Devon Tower)

----------


## Praedura

Great idea Will! Love the before-and-after comparison. Not much has changed, huh?  :Wink:

----------


## Praedura

Those are great photos, russellc.  Especially the third one (at Boathouse Row). I look at that and marvel at how much of what I see is relatively new -- the river, the boathouse buildings, Devon Tower,...
It's a whole new modern landscape created there.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Insight Visual Media | Oklahoma based graphic design, web development, photography and video production company

----------


## Praedura

> Insight Visual Media | Oklahoma based graphic design, web development, photography and video production company


That's a great shot. Cooper Ross rocks!

----------


## Pete

Here's another jaw-dropper from IVM...

I look at this and in some ways have a hard time even recognizing my home town:

----------


## UnFrSaKn



----------


## UnFrSaKn



----------


## Praedura

Taken from The Packard rooftop:



Not a big pic, but that sky....

Source: Downtown OKC Pictures and Videos ? #okc #downtownokc #oklahoma #patioweather #clouds #pretty #beautiful #sunset #nofilter #devontower @packardsokc

----------


## Praedura

The City of OKC posted a nice photo gallery on their fb page here:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...5692311&type=1

The title is "OKC Street Scenes | July 22", so I guess they were taken ealier today (recently anyway). Here's a nice one:



Notice how you can see two cranes in the shot.  :Smile:

----------


## Pete

The amazing Cooper Ross just posted a new set to his website:

----------


## UnFrSaKn



----------


## Praedura

A few nice downtown shots from Jonathan Garner:










Source: Slog Alpinismo: Downtown Oklahoma City - 5 August 2013

----------


## Praedura

You GOTTA LOVE this commercial (produced by Insight Visual Media):

https://vimeo.com/71466752

That's awesome!

Has anyone seen this aired? I haven't -- but then again, I hardly ever watch TV these days.

----------


## Praedura

Still shot from that commercial:

----------


## Thundercitizen

Kaiju!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Yeah, I saw it tonight on KFOR.  I thought about posting on Tuttle's Facebook page saying "yo, you're like 800 feet tall!".

----------


## cferguson



----------


## Praedura

Very nice time-lapse of downtown by Tanner Herriott:




Short, and no sound. But still a great visual -- those clouds bubbling away and moving over the downtown skyline...



Apparently, this was the shot location and equipment, above.

Source: tannerherriott.com - blog

He also has a couple of other short-but-sweet time-lapse videos of downtown:

Downtown OKC - YouTube

Downtown OKC - YouTube

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Dang. That's about a $30,000 camera, if memory serves.

EGADS

----------


## Thundercitizen

Probly shot in 4K.

----------


## Praedura

This is a cool shot:



Love the coloration. Too bad DT's crown is not lit, and that so many buildings are dark (but it's twilight -- probably just before a lot of the lighting kicked in).

I am so aching for the Devon Tower to get some bright, colorful company in that skyline!

----------


## Praedura

Great aerial posted at the City Of OKC facebook page:



Source: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5692311&type=1

It's quite recent too, as you can make out the construction and steel frame at the downtown elementary school.

----------


## Praedura

Looking at the shot reminds me of how great it would be if/when we take out the Cox Convention Center, re-instate California, and then put in a collection of mid to high rise buildings there.

----------


## Teo9969

> Looking at the shot reminds me of how great it would be if/when we take out the Cox Convention Center, re-instate California, and then put in a collection of mid to high rise buildings there.


Looking at this reminds me how much I want to doze the century center, if for no other reason that the Baum building used to sit there.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Looking at the shot reminds me of how great it would be if/when we take out the Cox Convention Center, re-instate California, and then put in a collection of mid to high rise buildings there.


I was getting ready to type virtually the same exact thing.  I wish I knew how to do a digital rendering (like you)...oh hey, say, can you do that for us?  Pretty please Praedura??  With sugar on top???  :Cool:

----------


## Praedura

> I was getting ready to type virtually the same exact thing.  I wish I knew how to do a digital rendering (like you)...oh hey, say, can you do that for us?  Pretty please Praedura??  With sugar on top???


You know... I just may do that. At least put it on my to-do list.

I was looking at that aerial shot and thinking about how to populate the center section, and then I had a idea.
Specifically, if you have a tried-and-true building design that has stood the test of time, why not just re-use it?

And so...



I call this composition... 'ChaseTown'
 :Smile:

----------


## Mel

Looks like a circuit board. :Wink:

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> You know... I just may do that. At least put it on my to-do list.
> 
> I was looking at that aerial shot and thinking about how to populate the center section, and then I had a idea.
> Specifically, if you have a tried-and-true building design that has stood the test of time, why not just re-use it?
> 
> And so...
> 
> 
> I call this composition... 'ChaseTown'


Oh crap. The Vogons are here.

----------


## Snowman

While the tower's design holds up well for buildings of it's era, variety is certainly a virtue, the cluster replacing the myriad kind of starts to feel like a 60's style projects.




>

----------


## Urbanized

*shudder*

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Looks like a circuit board.


Reminds me of Inception.

----------


## kevinpate

Would rather see the Arena and Exhibit halls sit empty and collecting dust than see that nightmare happen. 
Hmmmm, would that be something like stagecenteritis?

----------


## Praedura

> Would rather see the Arena and Exhibit halls sit empty and collecting dust than see that nightmare happen. 
> Hmmmm, would that be something like stagecenteritis?


No. This is the new order. You must come to accept it. Resistance is futile.

----------


## Praedura

Insight Visual Media has posted 4 new aerial shots of OKC on their facebook page.
All taken from over the Medical District area:













Source: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9623730&type=1

----------


## Pete

That third one is outstanding and an angle you don't often see.  Love the density in the middle left;  DD and BT.

Thanks for posting these.

----------


## KayneMo

okc skyline | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Downtown | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


OKC Sunset | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Absolutely love this one!
IMG_4228-31 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> okc skyline | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


How did they do that? Did they photoshop?

----------


## bchris02

> How did they do that? Did they photoshop?


From that area of Lake Hefner, you can see both skylines pretty well on a clear day.

----------


## Urbanized

It's all about the lens.

----------


## Teo9969

I wanted to make a snarky comment about how Founder's is almost as tall as Devon and that we should have put that tower down there…but then I decided I didn't want to deal with all the people telling me how that's not possible...

----------


## Spartan

> Insight Visual Media has posted 4 new aerial shots of OKC on their facebook page.
> All taken from over the Medical District area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a beautiful view, love seeing Deep Deuce garnishing the skyline.

----------


## Praedura

Very stylish nighttime panorama:



Photo by Tony Hochstetler.

Source: Tony Hochstetler: OKC Skyline

"Photographed from the twentieth floor balcony of the Classen Building."

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Oklahoma City at Night (December 2 2013) - a set on Flickr

----------


## UnFrSaKn



----------


## Praedura

Will, your pics are ausgezeignet!

Especially love the night shots here. Downtown OKC at night is becoming one sexy lady.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Will, your pics are ausgezeignet!
> 
> Especially love the night shots here. Downtown OKC at night is becoming one sexy lady.


Yep.  The shots from on top of the garage make me want to envision the streetcar tracks and Will having to wait for it to roll around so he can include it, and by that time, the SC Tower...

----------


## tomokc

I don't have a pic to post, but I was on a group bicycle ride last night and we paused SE of downtown to regroup. Looking across the Oklahoma River and boathouses to the CBD skyline to the NW, it was a stunning sight. It was a clear night with no wind and temps in the 50s, and I was one of 18 friends on bikes riding along the river before having dinner together. 

We have so much to be thankful for.

----------


## Praedura

> I don't have a pic to post, but I was on a group bicycle ride last night and we paused SE of downtown to regroup. Looking across the Oklahoma River and boathouses to the CBD skyline to the NW, it was a stunning sight. It was a clear night with no wind and temps in the 50s, and I was one of 18 friends on bikes riding along the river before having dinner together. 
> 
> We have so much to be thankful for.


That's cool. I can well imagine how that looked, and felt. Thanks for passing that along. (too bad you didn't have a camera with you!)

----------


## Praedura

Sometimes, it's just a matter of perspective...

----------


## KayneMo

Love these! (I didn't know how to make them appear not as links...)

http://instagram.com/p/iHzF81l-DN/

http://instagram.com/p/hdjdSel-KE/

http://instagram.com/p/faobu6F-Dw/

From http://instagram.com/molly_cariker

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> Sometimes, it's just a matter of perspective...


Downtown as seen from Australia?

----------


## KayneMo

Flickr: eakidwell's Photostream

----------


## Cooper_GOIVM

Some fun projects we've recently finished at Insight Visual Media involving OKC Skyline.

----------


## Cooper_GOIVM



----------


## catch22

^ 

As much as I despise car commercial, that's a good one.

Also good to see OUR skyline instead of some other city's and them try and pass it off as OKC.

----------


## Cooper_GOIVM

> ^ 
> 
> As much as I despise car commercial, that's a good one.
> 
> Also good to see OUR skyline instead of some other city's and them try and pass it off as OKC.


Couldn't agree more, local car commercials make me queezy, especially the hard-sell variety. Fortunately the Cooper Auto Group's agency approached us with an open mind and a big enough budget to produce something people half way enjoy watching.

----------


## Prunepicker

I've always liked the view from the Skyline Diner on S.E. 15th just 
west of S. Eastern.  The food is good, not fashionable or decadent.
It's just good and much like Coit's was.

----------


## Prunepicker

> As much as I despise car commercial, that's a good one.
> Also good to see OUR skyline instead of some other city's and them 
> try and pass it off as OKC.


You've lost me on this one.  What are you talking about?

----------


## ljbab728

> You've lost me on this one.  What are you talking about?


Since you don't watch TV, there is no way to explain local commercials to you.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

> I've always liked the view from the Skyline Diner on S.E. 15th just 
> west of S. Eastern.  The food is good, not fashionable or decadent.
> It's just good and much like Coit's was.


Also my favorite since I grew up across I-35 from there and went to school at CO.

----------


## Snowman

I saw one in an article about another city trying to pass a MAPS style tax, I liked it because it is from a vantage point that is rarely shot from so at first I just assumed it was their downtown and kept reading till a little later I looked back at the photo and recognized Devon tower, of course it did not take long to recognize the other buildings once I knew it was here but overall it is a much more modern look than many angle of the city.

----------


## Urbanized

City of the Future!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I saw one in an article about another city trying to pass a MAPS style tax, I liked it because it is from a vantage point that is rarely shot from so at first I just assumed it was their downtown and kept reading till a little later I looked back at the photo and recognized Devon tower, of course it did not take long to recognize the other buildings once I knew it was here but overall it is a much more modern look than many angle of the city.


Do you remember what city it is? Detroit could really use a rehab...

----------


## Prunepicker

When I was a kid we ate at the Chandelle Club, atop the Founder's 
Tower, several times per month.  We'd be seated on the carousel 
during brunch after church. The late great "Dub Farley" would 
play piano.  I gigged with him some 20 years later.  Watching the 
cars buzz around the neighborhoods was too cool and not to 
mention you could see all of OKC and beyond.

Aside...  nothing was cooler than a 16 year old (read me) taking 
a date to the restaurant and signing the tab afterwards.  Did you 
know the menu for the female didn't have prices listed?  Today's 
restaurants could learn a thing or two from that barbaric custom.

----------


## Prunepicker

> Also my favorite since I grew up across I-35 from there and went to 
> school at CO.


Prunette attended CO.  Do you remember the Dairy Boy (?) on 15th?
She mentioned the Frito Chili Pies that were still in the bag and how 
the owner would let them eat in the back porch if it was cold.

----------


## ljbab728

> Aside...  nothing was cooler than a 16 year old (read me) taking 
> a date to the restaurant and signing the tab afterwards.  Did you 
> know the menu for the female didn't have prices listed?  Today's 
> restaurants could learn a thing or two from that barbaric custom.


How did your date know how much to pay then?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Prunepicker

She wasn't supposed to know.  There were no prices so she could 
honestly and truly order what she wanted without reservation.

----------


## ljbab728

> She wasn't supposed to know.  There were no prices so she could 
> honestly and truly order what she wanted without reservation.


But that doesn't answer the question about how she could know how much she would have to pay.  Surely she would want to know ahead of time.  LOL

----------


## Urbanized

Wait...there was a male menu and a female menu? Did they have separate gender-specific water fountains too?

----------


## Rover

I used to go to a restaurant in Miami that had no prices on any menu.   Was a favorite of one of my clients.  Always made me nervous when he wanted to go there.  It wasn't cheap.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Wait...there was a male menu and a female menu? Did they have separate gender-specific water fountains too?


I don't see the menu thing as bad, just depends on the situation. If you don't want your date to know how much the item is so she doesn't feel guilty, is that a bad thing? The water fountain thing is just stupid and I highly doubt they would be like that. There is no reason to separate the water fountains.

----------


## Urbanized

> ...If you don't want your date to know how much the item is so she doesn't feel guilty, is that a bad thing? ...


I don't know, perhaps you should ask a roomful of women. Regarding the water fountain thing, I think you missed my cultural reference entirely.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> I don't know, perhaps you should ask a roomful of women. Regarding the water fountain thing, I think you missed my cultural reference entirely.


So if segregation in any form for any reason is bad (in your opinion), how do you feel about unisex rest rooms or fitting rooms in a public facility? Even the "equal opportunity" folk seem to realize that certain jobs might be gender-specific...

----------


## Prunepicker

> I used to go to a restaurant in Miami that had no prices on any menu....


That was a normal procedure until the late 70's.  The man was given a menu 
with prices and the woman was given a menu that didn't have prices.  The 
idea was to allow the woman to order what she wanted without reservation.
Of course, if the woman ordered something off the charts the man had the 
ability to suggest something else or change his order to offset her order.

I did it many times at the Chandelle Club in the Founder's Tower.  I loved 
it when she'd order thechateaubriand.  It was only $30 for two.

Oh good grief, this is so anti feminist.  Not that it matters.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I clicked on this thread to see pictures...

----------


## kevinpate

> I clicked on this thread to see pictures...


Yeah, I'm starting to feel like I'm hanging out in the Princess Bride story myself.

----------


## Urbanized

> So if segregation in any form for any reason is bad (in your opinion), how do you feel about unisex rest rooms or fitting rooms in a public facility? Even the "equal opportunity" folk seem to realize that certain jobs might be gender-specific...


Where did I pass judgement? I said ask a roomful of (today's) women how they feel about such a thing. You might get mixed results, but you would definitely get a raw earful from some of them. The water fountain thing was an intentionally ridiculous comparison, but it makes the point that those are customs of a bygone era.

----------


## Urbanized

By the way, fitting rooms in many if not most stores these days are co-ed, with (as fas as I know) a low incidence of sexual assault or public copulation.

Back to topic, please. Mine was a casual and lighthearted remark not meant to spark public debate and hand-wringing.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I don't know, perhaps you should ask a roomful of women. Regarding the water fountain thing, I think you missed my cultural reference entirely.


What does that have to do with anything? If I am just taking a date, I would prefer her not knowing prices of the items she can get so she will feel more comfortable ordering whatever she pleases. I do this out of respect and wanting to make her experience joyful.

----------


## Snowman



----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Where did I pass judgement? I said ask a roomful of (today's) women how they feel about such a thing. You might get mixed results, but you would definitely get a raw earful from some of them. The water fountain thing was an intentionally ridiculous comparison, but it makes the point that those are customs of a bygone era.


Well the way most people act now a days trying to look for a reason to get offended, I'm sure it would not be popular.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> By the way, fitting rooms in many if not most stores these days are co-ed, with (as fas as I know) a low incidence of sexual assault or public copulation.
> 
> Back to topic, please. Mine was a casual and lighthearted remark not meant to spark public debate and hand-wringing.


Don't know which ones your going to, but the ones I've been are divided.

Anyways, I agree, back to topic.

----------


## Urbanized

> What does that have to do with anything? If I am just taking a date, I would prefer her not knowing prices of the items she can get so she will feel more comfortable ordering whatever she pleases. I do this out of respect and wanting to make her experience joyful.


So you've been to such a place recently? Doubt it.

Hey, on some base level I'd probably love to be able to smoke a cigar and pat stewardesses on the behind every time I fly, but those days are in the past too. It's a different world today than what was described in that post, and that was my only point. Stop being so butthurt, people.

Back on topic:


Bricktown Canal, Downtown Oklahoma City by SkylineScenes (Bill Cobb), on Flickr

----------


## KayneMo

Here's some I've taken:

----------


## Urbanized

Wow, those are fantastic. Are those Instagram? If so I'd love to know your handle so I could follow.

----------


## KayneMo

> Wow, those are fantastic. Are those Instagram? If so I'd love to know your handle so I could follow.


Thanks! And yes, they are! My username is kerwin_moore

----------


## kevinpate

Nice eye there.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Thanks! And yes, they are! My username is kerwin_moore


You have an amazing amount of pictures.  Do you pre edit them with a computer program or strictly with instagram filters?

----------


## KayneMo

> Nice eye there.


Thank you!




> You have an amazing amount of pictures.  Do you pre edit them with a computer program or strictly with instagram filters?


I use an app to edit them, Snapseed, and then use an Instagram filter.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I use an app to edit them, Snapseed, and then use an Instagram filter.


Fantastic.  I will be looking that one up!  Feel free to follow me as well (although I don't have as many skyline shots as you)!  seenthrumeb is my username.  Great work by the way!

----------


## Urbanized

> Thanks! And yes, they are! My username is kerwin_moore


Oh, hell. I already follow you. Have for quite a while. *embarrassed*

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Oh, hell. I already follow you. Have for quite a while. *embarrassed*


Same here lol I've followed him for awhile now haha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

KayneMo, you have beautiful pictures man!

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Photo by Bryan Terry

----------


## KayneMo

^That is absolutely beautiful!

----------


## okcpulse

> Photo by Bryan Terry


This has to be one of the best skyline shots I've seen in months.  Would have been great in a Southwest Ford commercial, if they were still around.

----------


## OkieNate

> Photo by Bryan Terry



 :Bow: 

Gorgeous!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Just wanted to bump this thread to make sure it didn't get buried. I like this thread.

----------


## Spartan

Definitely would love to see some new material here.

----------


## ChrisHayes

I took this one from atop the garage in Bricktown

----------


## Cooper_GOIVM

Early morning flight around the skyline recently. Shameless plug: If there are any talkokc peeps interested in ordering prints from our skyline collection you can do that from our gallery. The night shots look amazing printed on metal or on metallic papers.

----------


## HangryHippo

Obligatory "Devon LED lights are still out!!!" post.

Seriously though, those are some of the best shots of downtown I've seen.  The skies are stunning.  Very well done!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Something that Catch22 pointed out in another thread.



[source: ]US Airways | New service from Charlotte to Oklahoma City and Tulsa

really like the density!

----------


## UnFrSaKn

March 17 2014

----------


## hewi



----------


## ChrisHayes

> 


Where did you take this shot from? I love doing photography and something I've wanted to do, but didn't know if I can, was go up on a high rise roof and get some shots from there of the city as well as clouds and storms.

----------


## Anonymous.

Looks like it is from roof of the Regency.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Sandridge

----------


## Platemaker



----------


## OKVision4U

... some great looks.  The DEVON Building in the morning captures it.

----------


## Anonymous.



----------


## Dubya61

I like this second picture, but what an odd privacy fence the Santa Fe Garage makes for the CBD.

----------


## Eddie1

I kinda like the first shot…the colors are vibrant.

----------


## adaniel

Ugh, you guys are making me miss OKC  :Frown:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

https://www.facebook.com/ashley.birm...391?fref=photo

----------


## boitoirich

This gem is like a tardis -- it's bigger on the inside. Click on it  :Smile:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> This gem is like a tardis -- it's bigger on the inside. Click on it 
> 
> Attachment 7934


giggity

----------


## dmoor82

> giggity


Giggity goo!!!!!

----------


## Pete

This is the view from the George at Founders Tower.

I really love this angle because all the tall buildings line up, you can actually see Leadership Square and you have a nice tree cover (and OCU) in the foreground.  If we get a tower at Main & Hudson it will sit almost perfectly to the right of Devon:

----------


## UnFrSaKn

This is probably going to be the next "best" angle. Consider the 4th and Broadway tower a possibility (or just that spot). It would be great to add to the left in this shot with that location.

----------


## okclee

I like how it features OCU as well.

----------


## Bellaboo

and the landfill behind Crossroads Mall.

----------


## KayneMo

Took this a few months ago from the Walnut Ave bridge.

----------


## LocoAko

From Packards:

----------


## Bellaboo

> From Packards:


Nice, Chase is not hidden like it is in some of the other rooftop views.

----------


## ChrisHayes

I took this during the winter from just east of Classen. Don't know how to insert a bigger picture. Click to enlarge.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Beautiful

----------


## catch22

> and the landfill behind Crossroads Mall.


???

That's Mt. Trashmore? I don't know what landfill you speak of....

----------


## poe

From the Walnut Avenue bridge (Saturday night).

----------


## hewi

> Where did you take this shot from? I love doing photography and something I've wanted to do, but didn't know if I can, was go up on a high rise roof and get some shots from there of the city as well as clouds and storms.


Sandridge!

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Forgot to share these.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/willia...7645429968927/

----------


## Anonymous.

The red and the white on the devon tower are my favorites. I also like it when the crown is not back-lit.

----------


## Pete

Thanks Will!

It looks like they have finally repaired all the LED units.

----------


## Bullbear

these pics don't show it. .but there are still some gaps in the LED units. I was noticing just last week. 
I really wish they would get them all fixed

----------


## Teo9969

> Thanks Will!
> 
> It looks like they have finally repaired all the LED units.


Maybe on that one inset, but you can tell on the crown that a ton of them are still out.

The crown is less important because they have the backlighting capability. Ideally, the insets would be done by the end of the year…and I'd think they'd be easier as wind would not be as much of a factor in those spines rather than trying to do things on the crown (which I imagine is hell)

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I'm not going to call this a skyline shot, just don't know anywhere else to put it. I titled it 'Reflections'.

----------


## dcsooner

> Forgot to share these.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/willia...7645429968927/


A beautiful building, but I still think it looks way out of place in relation to the rest of the DT buildings. Need to balance the towers with one at least one more tower close in size and scope to Devon

----------


## Anonymous.

Shot just before storm hit downtown yesterday:

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I'm not going to call this a skyline shot, just don't know anywhere else to put it. I titled it 'Reflections'.


I shot this before that storm was even a storm yesterday :-)

----------


## LocoAko

Just two cellphones shots from the past few days. Shame that ugly light pole got in the way. :P

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

> This is the view from the George at Founders Tower.
> 
> I really love this angle because all the tall buildings line up, you can actually see Leadership Square and you have a nice tree cover (and OCU) in the foreground.  If we get a tower at Main & Hudson it will sit almost perfectly to the right of Devon:


Does anyone know of a higher resolution of this photo? This is my favorite angle of OKC.

----------


## kevinpate

Taken by Jim Anderson (my jr. high geography teacher) on 08/30/14 on the Talimena Scenic Drive in SE OK

----------


## UnFrSaKn

September 8 2014

From from the Edge Apartments -

----------


## bchris02

^^^ Awesome shots will.  

Just imagine what that perspective will look like in three years with multiple towers under construction.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I didn't take this. A drewridgway on Instagram did. Beautiful shot!



- Instagram

----------


## Teo9969

Is that from the Waterford?

----------


## HangryHippo

> Is that from the Waterford?


I believe it is.

----------


## mrokc777

.     This was taken by me on my iPhone.

----------


## Pete

From the top of the 123 Garage:

----------


## UnFrSaKn

December 14-16 2014

https://www.flickr.com/photos/willia...7649388692258/

----------


## UnFrSaKn

In a couple years I'll have to zoom out some more.

December 16 2014

----------


## stratosphere

does anyone know what happened to the neon lights that used to be on the Devon tower at night?

----------


## warreng88

> does anyone know what happened to the neon lights that used to be on the Devon tower at night?


They are still there. Look at post 437.

----------


## Bellaboo

> does anyone know what happened to the neon lights that used to be on the Devon tower at night?


I saw some blue LED's on the tower after the game Sunday evening.

----------


## stratosphere

> They are still there. Look at post 437.





> I saw some blue LED's on the tower after the game Sunday evening.


I drive by every morning on my way to work (before sunrise) and they are not turned on.  I know they used to leave them on all night so maybe thats no longer the case?

----------


## UnFrSaKn

December 24 2014

----------


## Bellaboo

> I drive by every morning on my way to work (before sunrise) and they are not turned on.  I know they used to leave them on all night so maybe thats no longer the case?


Not sure about now, but when the building was new, they'd keep it on all night working on the lighting system.

----------


## UnFrSaKn



----------


## HOT ROD

love the colors of Devon, Colcord, and Skirvin. Nice way to balance the crosses of Chase and Sandridge with a message not so one sided.

----------


## 5alive

I don't enjoy being negative, but the lights on Devon have never lived up to how I imagined they would look.

----------


## cferguson

taken Christmas Eve, 2014

----------


## bchris02

> I don't enjoy being negative, but the lights on Devon have never lived up to how I imagined they would look.


They need to replace the computer system that controls the LED lights.  The problem is that they cheaped out on that and that's why they have never been able to make it work quite as well as they intended it to.

----------


## cferguson

taken with medium format camera (pentax 645) on 120 film - ilford delta 400. Shot back in October 2014

----------


## Urbanized

> They need to replace the computer system that controls the LED lights.  The problem is that they cheaped out on that and that's why they have never been able to make it work quite as well as they intended it to.


Link?

----------


## Rover

> They need to replace the computer system that controls the LED lights.  The problem is that they cheaped out on that and that's why they have never been able to make it work quite as well as they intended it to.


Please tell us what cheapo system they bought.  Just curious what it cost and what the more reliable and non cheapo systems are.  How much did they save by going with the cheapo system.  Please give us details.

----------


## Bellaboo

> They need to replace the computer system that controls the LED lights.  The problem is that they cheaped out on that and that's why they have never been able to make it work quite as well as they intended it to.


Do you know something here or are you just guessing ?

----------


## Spartan

> taken with medium format camera (pentax 645) on 120 film - ilford delta 400. Shot back in October 2014


Nice view! Is there a full version?

----------


## yukong

Taken yesterday, 2-6-15.

----------


## KayneMo

^Very nice! I love the density in that shot.

----------


## yukong

> ^Very nice! I love the density in that shot.


Thanks.  I thought the same thing. I had never seen a shot from that angle so I went and took one. I was able to access the roof of a 4 story structure in midtown directly noArthur of Devon and was able to get the shot.

----------


## skanaly

Some shots from my Instagram account over the past year
Instagram
Instagram
Instagram
Instagram
Instagram
Instagram
Instagram

----------


## Plutonic Panda

A few I got today.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

*2/12/2015*

Sorry about the reflection.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

It's funny, as much as I love bigger skylines, there is a charm to our skyline that most other cities including Dallas can't match.

----------


## Anonymous.

Something something, powerlines.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

As Tommy would say "don't get me upset now!"  :Wink: 

I don't think those powerlines can be buried as they are the bigger ones, but my beef is with the smaller utility lines on every street.

----------


## mdeand

On a foggy night.

----------


## joseph



----------


## Plutonic Panda

That is absolutely beautiful and instantly one of my all time favorite shots of the o'city skyline. Thanks a bunch for posting that!

----------


## Village

A man a plan, and a Nikon cam.
(Also too much free time, like seriously way too much.)

----------


## 94GTStang

From Monday night

An Oklahoma City evening by GTStanger94, on Flickr

A little tighter 

Oklahoma City from Hudson and Kerr Ave by GTStanger94, on Flickr

----------


## Urbanized

Those are great!

----------


## David

Oh wow, those are wonderful. They make great use of our Oklahoma sunsets.

----------


## 94GTStang

Thank you! It's nice to finally get a solid vantage point to shoot of downtown. Looking forward to getting up there again maybe with more clouds!

----------


## Pete

Took this one yesterday:

----------


## KayneMo

I took this last Friday, April 17.

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

> Thought I would start a new thread, since most of these get buried in the Devon thread.
> 
> Love this one:


Is there a higher resolution of this? Or somewhere where I can purchase this?

----------


## Jim Kyle

You might contact the photographer at malaniaphotography@yahoo.com -- she's a professional and may either have large prints for sale, or high-resolution image files...

----------


## Architect2010

A bit grainy, but took this about a month ago during the Festival of the Arts.

----------


## MattB

Well, there' s a little bit of skyline poking out behind the main subject...

----------


## KayneMo

Love this shot! Taken in August 2014.

OKC Aerial 28 by Berlin Green, on Flickr

----------


## macfoucin

Devon tower from Myriad Gardens

----------


## bchris02

Took this one this morning.

----------


## MattB

> Took this one this morning.


   Looks great.  Did you shoot that from a rooftop or something?

----------


## Spartan

Great pic. This is one of those angles that make the office high-rises look more foreboding, and the surrounding fabric something in between nonexistent and unwelcoming.

----------


## KayneMo

I took this picture this evening from Integris Baptist.

----------


## KayneMo

Double post.

----------


## zookeeper

> I took this picture this evening from Integris Baptist.



Who said we don't have many trees? The lush green trees jumped out at me in this shot. Nice!

----------


## elitespy

One of my favorite places to hangout, the rooftop of the Art Museum.

----------


## Pete

Just took this one from my place in SoSA:

----------


## Pryor Tiger



----------


## Spartan

> I took this picture this evening from Integris Baptist.


Yeah I think this is the best view of OKC, though there are other good views, too.

----------


## Pete

From this morning (note new construction crane in lower right corner):

----------


## KayneMo

A couple of iPhone shots I took over the past few days:

----------


## Pete

Just took this tonight...  Feel free to use as the banner on your Facebook page.

----------


## KayneMo

Love it, Pete!

----------


## Pete

This is the view out of my home office:

----------


## Pete



----------


## Laramie

Had relatives pass through OKC from Abilene, TX; they were really impressed with the Devon Tower.   Referred to it as one of those great big Dallas buildings.

----------


## bchris02



----------


## HOT ROD

they all line up nicely in this pic.

----------


## Spartan

That's one of my fav pics I've seen. Nicely framed perspective.

----------


## KayneMo

Beautiful video of the City!

----------


## Kemotblue

WOW!!  That is a great video..Wish they would of got drone images of the Adventure River District.  Like the Skytrail and Whitewater Rapids under construction.

----------


## Snowman

> WOW!!  That is a great video..Wish they would of got drone images of the Adventure River District.  Like the Skytrail and Whitewater Rapids under construction.


They did at least one of it, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb1-SG6ZDvs

I would swear there was another drone pass a few months earlier but the only other video on the site a quick search showed looks like it just has a little ground footage with mostly concept art, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb1-SG6ZDvs

----------


## Urbanized

> Beautiful video of the City!


Almost ENTIRELY golden-hour shots. Which means that most of those shots were taken on different days. That represents quite a time commitment.

----------


## KayneMo

Panorama I took two weeks ago.

----------


## Pete

From last night:

----------


## Laramie

Those blue cranes to the lower right should make its impact on the skyline about this time next year.

----------


## Pete

^

Yes, love this angle and BOK Park Plaza should be topped out around the first of next year.

Although it will be about the same height as Oklahoma Tower, from this perspective it will appear taller since it is closer to the camera.

----------


## Pete

^

Yes, love this angle and BOK Park Plaza should be topped out around the first of next year.

Although it will be about the same height as Oklahoma Tower, from this perspective it will appear taller since it will be closer to the camera.

----------


## LocoAko

This probably isn't the right thread for this since it isn't the skyline, but I took this picture of NW Expwy/NW 63rd and Lake Hefner from my plane yesterday and thought it was pretty.

----------


## Dustin

Beautiful shot!  It's postcard worthy!

----------


## Pete

That's really beautiful.

Such an interesting perspective it took me a while to get oriented.

----------


## OKCRT

A little off topic but it's skyline related. Does any one know why OKC does not light up the downtown buildings during Thunder playoff games. I see scans of other cities during games and it seems like their building are lit up but when they show downtown OKC is it all pretty dark. I understand that there's prob. not many people in the buildings during Thunder games but lets show off the nightime skyline a little once in a while.

----------


## KayneMo

I took this yesterday, May 31st:

----------


## gman11695

Storms over OKC today

----------


## Laramie

> A little off topic but it's skyline related. Does any one know why OKC does not light up the downtown buildings during Thunder playoff games. I see scans of other cities during games and it seems like their building are lit up but when they show downtown OKC is it all pretty dark. I understand that there's prob. not many people in the buildings during Thunder games but lets show off the nightime skyline a little once in a while.



Additional costs of lighting those building at night--365-366 days a year.

----------


## HOT ROD

Unfortunately I don't know how to copy/paste a pic into the forum, but I was looking at the News9 American Fidelity cam and realized that OKC now has at least 4 distinctive skylines: Downtown, Midtown, Uptown, and NW. Downtown, Midtown, and Uptown were clearly visible and separated/distinct at 4:40pm PDT when I was watching the web cam. 

If anybody's reading this now, can you copy/paste the web cam image into this forum for prosperity? It will be interesting to see this same prospective as more highrises are added downtown and more mid to high rises are added in Midtown and midrises into Uptown.

We might even have a skyline developing on the Southside too - sometimes when looking at the OCC cam you can see a somewhat cluster of buildings in the southside area. ...

People probably don't know that OKC has multiple skylines. ...

----------


## gman11695

Is this what you're talking about? I can see what you mean!

----------


## HOT ROD

haha, ya - but I was looking at the pic when it was still daylight.

Hopefully tomorrow, can someone take a shot of it in the day (hopefully they wont move the shot). You can clearly see three distinct clusters of towers/buildings representing downtown (obviously) but also Midtown and Uptown. A great shot indeed.

----------


## KayneMo

Saw this cool image in the linked PDF! 


http://www.greateroklahomacity.com/c...t_2016_web.pdf

----------


## HOT ROD



----------


## HOT ROD

Sorry for the double-post but it wouldn't let me go back and add my editorial notes: ..

I like this pic because it showcases OKC's multiple skylines (at least in the core). The only missing skyline here that is also well defined is the NW Business District. 

Oklahoma City Skylines

                           Downtown                     Midtown                              Uptown/OCU



One could argue there is another skyline in the core at the OHC/State Capitol which isn't captured too well in this shot. Other arguments not shown here are the Southside and Westside which have significant clusters of highrises that if it fills-in with more will be more substantial.

Anyway, I wanted to show this pic because although OKC is regarded as a small city/metro, it has multiple skylines throughout its city limits, much like larger cities. If OKC can expand on this and its residential density, it will really begin to feel more like a big city in more of the city (than just downtown).

----------


## Pete

Thanks to KayneMo for the Google Earth models of the Omni, 4th & EKG and BOK Park Plaza.

A couple of different views of the future skyline.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Nice to see the skyline expanding. I wouldn't consider this exciting by any means, but it is welcomed.

----------


## OKCRT

> Nice to see the skyline expanding. I wouldn't consider this exciting by any means, but it is welcomed.


Yes it is exciting isn't it. Hopefully we can get several Talls downtown and keep this momentum going.

----------


## Teo9969

The spots where you would really want the next 40+ story buildings to go are the SE corner of the Ford lot, the SE corner of the Cox super block (if not another tall building on both sites), and any one of a number of lots on the NW site of downtown (the fabled BoA parking lot that we thought for so long would get some sort of major development)

----------


## Plutonic Panda

One thing I really like is dense skylines as much as I like tall buildings. So while I do want to see OKC's skyline spread out and grow, I want it to stay dense in the core.

----------


## HOT ROD

well for now anyway, OKC is getting less dense and also less tall. 

but hopefully, this is an 'expansion' of sorts and the Cox site, Ford site, and the various infill opportunities take place (returning us to the dense skyline core, but larger) and hopefully at least a few exceed 500 feet (giving us some height).

although I do wish BOKP was taller, I am impressed with the massing and relative height for its location so far and looking forward to the next 11 floors and crown completed. Hopefully it does exceed 433 and end up being near or exceeding 500.

----------


## OKCRT

> well for now anyway, OKC is getting less dense and also less tall. 
> 
> but hopefully, this is an 'expansion' of sorts and the Cox site, Ford site, and the various infill opportunities take place (returning us to the dense skyline core, but larger) and hopefully at least a few exceed 500 feet (giving us some height).
> 
> although I do wish BOKP was taller, I am impressed with the massing and relative height for its location so far and looking forward to the next 11 floors and crown completed. Hopefully it does exceed 433 and end up being near or exceeding 500.



They had a chance to build the 2nd tallest building in downtown with BOK. Don't really understand why they didn't go for it.

----------


## CloudDeckMedia



----------


## Pete

^

Wow, really nice.

----------


## ljbab728

It's a great pic but emphasizes how dark our downtown buildings are at night.

----------


## CloudDeckMedia

Ljbab - It was pretty late when this was shot. Office workers had already gone home. Can't wait for Gary Brooks & Charlie Nicolas to get First National's beacon lit up again!

----------


## KayneMo

Nice pics from Conny Carson's Twitter:

----------


## KayneMo

Picture I took with my iPhone on Wednesday evening:

----------


## poe

^
Really love seeing all your photos.  Thanks for posting!

----------


## Stew

> ^
> Really love seeing all your photos.  Thanks for posting!


Ditto.

----------


## Pete



----------


## HOT ROD

lookin' nice

----------


## kwhey

I hate the Devon Tower more and more every day. Damn thing sticks out like a sore thumb.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I wish we'd get some 50+ story buildings to help balance it out. At least 3 would be nice.

----------


## traxx

> I hate the Devon Tower more and more every day. Damn thing sticks out like a sore thumb.


Oh wow. Nobody on this site can ever be pleased or happy with anything in OKC.

----------


## Spartan

I love what a unique landmark the Devon Tower is on OKC's skyline. It's unique in a good way.

----------


## HOT ROD

i concur with Spartan, 

but i also agree with Panda in that a few more on the NW and NE side of he cbd would be awesome..

----------


## Rover

Don't think more towers are coming for quite awhile...at least not if they include office. Already the thought of this one coming on line is chilling prospects of speculative office development downtown and is contributing to a softening of lease rates.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I hate the Devon Tower more and more every day. Damn thing sticks out like a sore thumb.


Sticks out kind of like the Empire State building huh ?

----------


## Laramie

The Devon Tower (844 ft., in height) is a beacon of our city's corporate success.  It is the tallest building in OKC & Oklahoma; it's comparable  to what Bank of America towers in Charlotte (871 fl.,) & Dallas (921 ft.,) does for their skylines.



Devon Tower, Oklahoma City skyline


Bank of America Tower, Charlotte skyline


Bank of America Tower, Dallas skyline

----------


## gman11695

Here are a few shots from flying into OKC today!

----------


## tfvc.org

I just got back from visiting my sister in Montana, this is the skyline as seen from her back porch.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I just got back from visiting my sister in Montana, this is the skyline as seen from her back porch.


Very Nice !

----------


## OKCRT

> Very Nice !


Would be really nice if we could get a 1/2 dozen or so 35 story towers on Fred Jones and OGE sites and then several more at the Cox site. Then we would have a Skyline to be proud of. I think they should go after some major banks to move in. ANY Chance we get a Wells Fargo or maybe a MidFirst HQ downtown? I am talking like in the next 10 years or so. If they build a bunch of mid risers 15-25 around the park that would be cool also.

----------


## Rover

> Would be really nice if we could get a 1/2 dozen or so 35 story towers on Fred Jones and OGE sites and then several more at the Cox site. Then we would have a Skyline to be proud of. I think they should go after some major banks to move in. ANY Chance we get a Wells Fargo or maybe a MidFirst HQ downtown? I am talking like in the next 10 years or so. If they build a bunch of mid risers 15-25 around the park that would be cool also.


We MIGHT get a couple downtown in next decade and a half dozen 4-5 story blogs around the park.

----------


## gman11695

A little off topic, but Wells Fargo was brought up, are they ever coming to Oklahoma and why aren't they here anyway??

----------


## KayneMo

I took this on Nov 30 while sitting in traffic.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

^^you always have a keen eye, KanyeMo. Thanks!

----------


## KayneMo

^ Thank you!

----------


## Pete

Took this one today:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Some taken from Amtrak

----------


## HOT ROD

very nice

----------


## Pete

From Founders Tower yesterday:

----------


## HOT ROD

Nice to see BOKPP not only adding to the downtown skyline from the Founders District vantage point, but it also appears to connect the CBD to buildings to the west like the OK County Jail. Surprised to see that but hey - it does indeed expand the skyline from this prospective.

----------


## ljbab728

A nice view of Mount Trashmore in the background.  LOL

----------


## KayneMo

By https://twitter.com/connycarson on 6 Jan 2016, from 50 Penn Place:

----------


## KayneMo

I haven't seen this picture before. I love it! At the very bottom left are the two buildings that were demolished and rebuilt for Maywood II.

"Downtown OKC around 1964"

http://okcmod.com/?p=2591

----------


## KayneMo

From https://twitter.com/garygregoryok:

November 2016

----------


## HangryHippo

Man, every time I see an old photo of OKC I think, "If only they had left it alone."

----------


## Ross MacLochness

> I haven't seen this picture before. I love it! At the very bottom left are the two buildings that were demolished and rebuilt for Maywood II.
> 
> "Downtown OKC around 1964"
> 
> http://okcmod.com/?p=2591


Wow!!  What is more interesting to me than the dense skyline are the surrounding areas filled with 2-4 story residential.

----------


## stratosphere

> Nice to see BOKPP not only adding to the downtown skyline from the Founders District vantage point, but it also appears to connect the CBD to buildings to the west like the OK County Jail. Surprised to see that but hey - it does indeed expand the skyline from this prospective.


Well said.  

When we walked out of the Bennett Center at the Fairgrounds the other day Mom and i were both impressed with the perspective of the skyline.  I should have snapped a picture but of course i didn't think about it.

----------


## traxx

> I haven't seen this picture before. I love it! At the very bottom left are the two buildings that were demolished and rebuilt for Maywood II.
> 
> "Downtown OKC around 1964"
> 
> http://okcmod.com/?p=2591


Here is the same area on google maps from a similar vantage point.

----------


## Spartan

This thread just jumped in awesomeness. If that was even possible. Love the past/present comparisons. I can look at historic skyline pics all day. OKC was such an incredible city, even nationally speaking.

----------


## Pete

FNC being lit up sure makes a difference:

----------


## Anonymous.

I hope I'm alive to see Santa Fe Garage demolished, that vantage point of OKC is/was-more amazing.

----------


## SoonerDave

> FNC being lit up sure makes a difference:


That reminds me for all the world of a skyline shot I'd love to get from a different angle, just south of I-40 and Western, and I keep thinking about getting my camera all set up with the tripod and going down there, but I'm not entirely comfortable with that particular area at night. I'm convinced it could be a spectacular shot, like this one. Great stuff. 

i need to post a skyline shot I took back in 1989 of fireworks going off behind the Liberty Tower, taken from the Myriad Gardens. I was going to try and recreate it a year or so ago but didn't realize the new greenery down there makes the shot impossible now...

Man, I'd love to retire to full-time photography. How cool and fun would that be  :Smile:

----------


## Ross MacLochness

> That reminds me for all the world of a skyline shot I'd love to get from a different angle, just south of I-40 and Western, and I keep thinking about getting my camera all set up with the tripod and going down there, but I'm not entirely comfortable with that particular area at night. I'm convinced it could be a spectacular shot, like this one. Great stuff. 
> 
> i need to post a skyline shot I took back in 1989 of fireworks going off behind the Liberty Tower, taken from the Myriad Gardens. I was going to try and recreate it a year or so ago but didn't realize the new greenery down there makes the shot impossible now...
> 
> Man, I'd love to retire to full-time photography. How cool and fun would that be


I-40 and Exchange is an awesome view as well.

----------


## baralheia

Caught this one from the westbound I-40 off-ramp onto Western about a week ago. If only I had optical zoom, this would look much sharper and nicer - but still, a nice view of downtown:

----------


## KayneMo

^ Very nice!

----------


## OkiePoke

I have been driving down 10th in the mornings to go to the office. It gives a great perspective. I may need to stop and take a picture.

----------


## 94GTStang

OKC Nights by Eric Golda, on Flickr

----------


## Dr Beard Face

> OKC Nights by Eric Golda, on Flickr


This is my new favorite photo of that bridge.

----------


## 94GTStang

> This is my new favorite photo of that bridge.


Thank you! Been wanting that shot since I saw it on a Slice magazine cover and I think it turned out swell!

----------


## HOT ROD

wow! very nice. blends perfectly.

----------


## HOT ROD

side note about the pic, interesting that the freeway lights are on. ...

----------


## turnpup

Took this while out on my bicycle today. Looking west from Russell Perry. I thought it was an interesting contrast between old/undeveloped and new.

----------


## Pete

I love that tree but fear it won't be around much longer.

----------


## turnpup

> I love that tree but fear it won't be around much longer.


Yep, I was thinking the same thing. It'd sure be cool if it could somehow be worked into whatever development happens to that lot, but I won't be holding my breath.

----------


## LocoAko

Co-worker took this picture last evening:

----------


## _Kyle

^
Beautiful!

----------


## poe

I know it isn't the best quality, but I took this from the Waterford Renaissance Friday night as the clouds were rolling in.

----------


## _Kyle



----------


## 5alive

This^^^^

----------


## Pete

Kyle, where did you get that photo?

----------


## Laramie

If you were in the downtown area yesterday evening (Friday, 03-24) it appears as though the BOK Park Plaza Tower has finished the glass work; time for the crown to top off this project.

----------


## _Kyle

> Kyle, where did you get that photo?


My friend sent it to me the other day, Why?

----------


## Pete

> My friend sent it to me the other day, Why?


Just wondering where it came from since it was obviously shot by a drone.

----------


## LocoAko

> Just wondering where it came from since it was obviously shot by a drone.


I googled image searched it and it seems to come from a guy name Drew Clardy.

https://drewclardy.com/

----------


## _Kyle

Also not sure if this has been posted before but love this video.

----------


## Laramie

Awesome video, Kyle!

Recall in the late 1970s & 80s, it seemed like everyone was moving to the Metroplex.   OKC didn't have 25% of the things presented in that clip.  We've made great strides since Mayor Ron Norick rolled out the Metropolitan Area Projects plan which completed its first major project in April, 1998.

 
*Chickasaw Bricktown Ballpark* 

*  & Skydance Bridge*
Think about it;  Oklahoma City's downtown was on life-support.    A Roman Catholic priest had been called in to administer _Extreme Unction (meaning, Final Anointing)_.   Tulsa wouldn't claim us as a sister.   Oklahoma City open the Myriad Convention Center in 1973, we didn't have any major quality hotels downtown until the 395-room Sheraton Century Center open in 1975 some 2 years later.

As we prepare for the decade of the 20s _(Streetcar, Convention Center, AICCM, Landrun Monument, Downtown Park)_,  OKC will solidify herself as a 'Big League City,' poised to compete with those cities in the next level.

----------


## Spartan

> Awesome video, Kyle!
> 
> Recall in the late 1970s & 80s, it seemed like everyone was moving to the Metroplex.   OKC didn't have 25% of the things presented in that clip.  We've made great strides since Mayor Ron Norick rolled out the Metropolitan Area Projects plan which completed its first major project in April, 1998.
> 
> Think about it;  Oklahoma City's downtown was on life-support.    A Roman Catholic priest had been called in to administer _Extreme Unction (meaning, Final Anointing)_.   Tulsa wouldn't claim us as a sister.   Oklahoma City open the Myriad Convention Center in 1973, we didn't have any major quality hotels downtown until the 395-room Sheraton Century Center open in 1975 some 2 years later.
> 
> As we prepare for the decade of the 20s _(Streetcar, Convention Center, AICCM, Landrun Monument, Downtown Park)_,  OKC will solidify herself as a 'Big League City,' poised to compete with those cities in the next level.


Reality check: OKC has all the amenities and more that you'd expect in a city of its size, still needs to work on weaving it together into a pleasing environment without construction detours in between everything, and is not good enough to get complacent and let it go for another 20 years like we did before.

----------


## Pete

From today:

----------


## Bellaboo

I know BOK is supposed to be a foot shorter, but it is higher the Oklahoma Tower. 
I was driving North on I-35 and somewhere between 59th and 44th it looks taller than Oklahoma tower. It must be sitting on higher ground ?
And it wasn't one building being closer than the other from that vantage point.

----------


## _Kyle

That is beautiful! Where was this taken?

----------


## 94GTStang

Just a quick pano with a DJI Mavic. Probably would have been better if the sun was down a little more... 

DJI_0191-Pano by Eric Golda, on Flickr

----------


## Bellaboo

Those boathouses are cool from this view.

BOK looks taller than Oklahoma Tower.

----------


## Spartan

The #okcfoa hashtag on insta is churning out some pretty great skyline shots right now.

----------


## traxx

Think how much better it would look with the coop turned into something useful.

----------


## Dr Beard Face

That is such a beautiful photo of the city!  It's my new desktop wallpaper!

----------


## StuckInTheCapitol825



----------


## Pete

Eerie from tonight:

----------


## Dustin

Reddit user CNiblett took this two days ago

----------


## KayneMo

^ Wow!!!

----------


## David

Dang, now that's a good one.

----------


## Ross MacLochness

I'm sick in the head.  That's a beautiful photo but the first thing I thought was rrrrggghhh that Rick Dowell 3rd world Garage....  Why do you do this to me, Mr. Dowell.  Why??

----------


## LocoAko

This is another fantastic shot from the same reddit user:

----------


## Dustin

Amazing.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUxb8z7h...heelerwheelokc

It's crazy to think what the skyline would look like if the Devon Tower was the original height at 925'!

----------


## KayneMo

^ Awesome! 

Here are some I found on Flickr:
Drone_Stills-40 by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr

Downtown OKC by Toby, on Flickr

IMG_1124 by Steve Aylor, on Flickr

OKC distant lightning last night by Bill Davis, on Flickr

----------


## Pete

Took this one last night:

----------


## Pete



----------


## Laramie

Awesome pics, Pete.

----------


## bucktalk

Loved the balanced look of this pic Pete.  Great job!

----------


## KayneMo

Love this shot from a Zillow listing in Heritage Hills:

https://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...34_rect/15_zm/

----------


## Ross MacLochness

> Love this shot from a Zillow listing in Heritage Hills:
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...34_rect/15_zm/


I think this would do well on r/cityporn

----------


## Pete

I want to take a photo with all the green in the foreground in the Gatewood area but still have the buildings line up like the last photo I posted.

I think I know how I want to compose it, will just have to try some different spots.

----------


## KayneMo

^ That would look great. One spot maybe from Rosary Catholic parking lot?

----------


## Pete

I took this from too far away, but it's the general idea.

There is a way to do this where there is a ton of mature, green trees in the foreground and the buildings lined up in that perfect perspective from the WNW.

----------


## KayneMo

Nice. Love that urban forest.

----------


## Urbanized

And Mount Trashmore in the background! Who says we don't have mountains!?

----------


## Pete



----------


## Laramie

Pete, you've gained experience--that's post card material.

----------


## Dustin

> I took this from too far away, but it's the general idea.
> 
> There is a way to do this where there is a ton of mature, green trees in the foreground and the buildings lined up in that perfect perspective from the WNW.


Love this view!

----------


## OKCRT

> 


My fav so far! Keep em coming.

----------


## KayneMo

I absolutely love this photo but it breaks my soul. 

25 April 1968

http://newsok.com/gallery/3912/pictures/94254

----------


## HangryHippo

> I absolutely love this photo but it breaks my soul. 
> 
> 25 April 1968
> 
> http://newsok.com/gallery/3912/pictures/94254


It is extremely sad to see.

----------


## Dustin

> I absolutely love this photo but it breaks my soul. 
> 
> 25 April 1968
> 
> http://newsok.com/gallery/3912/pictures/94254


Day ruined...

----------


## Laramie

Memories of downtown Oklahoma City.  Many structures are gone but not forgotten...

----------


## OKCRT

Yes too bad they didn't keep everything in the above 1968 photo and add everything we have now. We would be looking at a totally different skyline and downtown.

----------


## Urbanized

Even in that photo there are a lot of buildings down in favor of surface parking.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Dustin

Looovveee it!

----------


## stlokc

As an expat who hasn't been home in a while, just want to say I love looking at all these pictures. So thank you to all. Quick question: my most familiar memories of the skyline are looking due south - from the Broadway Extension around Britton/Wilshire. I haven't seen a pic from that angle and was wondering at the gap between Devon and the new BOK bldg. Does it look pretty close so it retains the dense look? Or is there a pretty big gap? Just curious and would love to see a pic from that angle if anyone has one.

----------


## Bellaboo

> As an expat who hasn't been home in a while, just want to say I love looking at all these pictures. So thank you to all. Quick question: my most familiar memories of the skyline are looking due south - from the Broadway Extension around Britton/Wilshire. *I haven't seen a pic from that angle and was wondering at the gap between Devon and the new BOK bldg. Does it look pretty close so it retains the dense look? Or is there a pretty big gap? Just curious and would love to see a pic from that angle if anyone has one.*




See post # 550.

----------


## stlokc

Thank you Bellaboo!

----------


## Pete

This is fantastic.

From https://twitter.com/HDCopters:

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Didn't think to post that Pete but it belongs here.

----------


## Laramie

> This is fantastic.
> 
> From https://twitter.com/HDCopters:


*Belle Vue (beautiful view).*

----------


## cinnamonjock

It's interesting how these pictures featuring bricktown attempt to crop out as much surface parking as possible. Almost like they aren't pretty enough  :Wink:

----------


## ChrisHayes

Imagine how dense it would be in Bricktown if all the surface lots were replaced with development. Speaking of which, what ever happened to that proposed 10 story building for Bricktown?

----------


## Architect2010

> It's interesting how these pictures featuring bricktown attempt to crop out as much surface parking as possible. Almost like they aren't pretty enough


To be fair, who takes photos of parking lots when they're trying to get a nice skyline pictures? 😏

----------


## Architect2010

> It's interesting how these pictures featuring bricktown attempt to crop out as much surface parking as possible. Almost like they aren't pretty enough


To be fair, who takes photos of parking lots when they're trying to get a nice skyline picture? 😏

----------


## rezman

> Yes too bad they didn't keep everything in the above 1968 photo and add everything we have now. We would be looking at a totally different skyline and downtown.


The irony of which is that if everything was kept that's in that '68 photo, there wouldn't be room to add everything we have now.   ...what a waste.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

https://twitter.com/jarvisphotooo/st...62720117387265

----------


## theanvil

> 


At this angle, I can envision the new Omni Hotel filling in that space between Devon and BOK.  The skyline has been on a nice growth spurt the last few years.

----------


## LocoAko

> https://twitter.com/jarvisphotooo/st...62720117387265


Cool shot, but it would've been better if the poster hadn't photoshopped the sky in.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

https://twitter.com/jarvisphotooo/st...10122583228418

----------


## Pete

> At this angle, I can envision the new Omni Hotel filling in that space between Devon and BOK.  The skyline has been on a nice growth spurt the last few years.


Remember that hotel and apartment floors are not as high as office buildings.

I'm afraid unless you are shooting the skyline from the south or southeast, the Omni won't be making much of an impact on the skyline.

----------


## poe

Went to eat at 3Sixty Tuesday evening and, as others have mentioned, the food was great and the views are definitely worth it.  I love seeing the city from this angle.

----------


## Teo9969

Went to 3Sixty July 4th. Definitely a must do at some point.

----------


## Anonymous.



----------


## bchris02



----------


## Plutonic Panda

Thanks for those shots! They're great.

----------


## KayneMo

Drone_View2-0195 by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr


Will_Rogers_Park-0156 by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr

----------


## Laramie

Tony Gaeddert has an awesome site.   Unbelievable shots of _"Stonewall Jackson School"_ which is now an elementary school.   The Spanish facade of that building is breathtaking.

Will Rogers Park has really made some improvements over the last ten years.

Plan to sign up for his flicker site.

----------


## Teo9969

What a jewel MBG will be in 15 years. If the park has any amount of quality frontage on Hudson, Robinson, and Reno, it will be a *world*-class environment.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Jim Kyle

May I use this photo on the back cover of the Classen HS alumni magazine, with credit to the source of course? Many of the alumni are out of the state -- we have at least one in every state except South Dakota -- and would be amazed to see how much has changed about downtown!

----------


## Pete

> May I use this photo on the back cover of the Classen HS alumni magazine, with credit to the source of course? Many of the alumni are out of the state -- we have at least one in every state except South Dakota -- and would be amazed to see how much has changed about downtown!


Certainly.

----------


## Jim Kyle

Thanks very much! Would you rather I credit it to you personally, or to OKCTalk.com?

----------


## Pete

> Thanks very much! Would you rather I credit it to you personally, or to OKCTalk.com?


OKCTalk is fine.  Thanks.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Doug Loudenback

> May I use this photo on the back cover of the Classen HS alumni magazine, with credit to the source of course? Many of the alumni are out of the state -- we have at least one in every state except South Dakota -- and would be amazed to see how much has changed about downtown!


Hey, Jim! I was driving home from the place that I buy tomatoes from this morning, on Reno in the Farmers market area, just gandering (again) at the Devon Tower and the new BOK building, as well as all the construction going on around the 21C hotel, and I reflected on how much downtown has changed over the past 30 or so years, before Maps 1, when downtown was pretty much dead. The sheer volume of change is astonishing, and I, for one, would not have expected to see such changes in my lifetime. It is amazing.

And, Pete, so are your photos which chronicle the changes. Very well done.

----------


## Dustin

Seeing the Ford Center makes me wish we had the BOK Center...

----------


## Doug Loudenback

> Seeing the Ford Center makes me wish we had the BOK Center...


We did the Ford Center when we had no team to put in it, and no money to pay more than we did, and even then it required a maps tax extension to make it happen. So, sure, it was done on the cheap, but it did get done so that it was available when the Hornets needed a home, and so it was there when we needed it to be, and that eventually led to the Thunder having a home, as you know. Tulsa came to the table too late for it to have such good fortune. So, while the BOK Center is, indeed, beautiful, my own preference is to have had an arena which could and did lead to bigger and better things than some rock concerts coming to town. With respect ...

----------


## Dustin

> We did the Ford Center when we had no team to put in it, and no money to pay more than we did, and even then it required a maps tax extension to make it happen. So, sure, it was done on the cheap, but it did get done so that it was available when the Hornets needed a home, and so it was there when we needed it to be, and that eventually led to the Thunder having a home, as you know. Tulsa came to the table too late for it to have such good fortune. So, while the BOK Center is, indeed, beautiful, my own preference is to have had an arena which could and did lead to bigger and better things than some rock concerts coming to town. With respect ...


Oh, I absolutely agree.  I'm glad we have an NBA caliber arena.  My comment was purely about the aesthetics.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> The sheer volume of change is astonishing, and I, for one, would not have expected to see such changes in my lifetime. It is amazing.


It certainly is! And I'm equally amazed that both of us are still on the green side of the grass, to see this rebirth -- though I still miss the Downtown of 70 years ago, and nothing's going to bring that back.

----------


## 94GTStang

Oklahoma City, OK by Eric Golda, on Flickr

----------


## Dr Beard Face

That new sunset shot is now my wallpaper.  Its so beautiful.

----------


## 94GTStang

Thank you!! 

Looking at the other photos, I think I should fly the drone a little closer to the city!

----------


## Dr Beard Face

> Thank you!! 
> 
> Looking at the other photos, I think I should fly the drone a little closer to the city!


You'd definitely get a great shot with being closer, however, the distance is part of what I love in this particular photo.   The empty roads in front give it a nice contrast to the busy lights of the city.  This other photo of yours was a previous wallpaper for me.  Your framing is awesome in both of those.

----------


## 94GTStang

> You'd definitely get a great shot with being closer, however, the distance is part of what I love in this particular photo.   The empty roads in front give it a nice contrast to the busy lights of the city.  This other photo of yours was a previous wallpaper for me.  Your framing is awesome in both of those.


I appreciate that! The full resolution should be on the Flickr to download. The small sensor size on the Mavic doesn't make for great detailed photos and it was my first time shooting a dusk like that. I will for sure get a closer downtown picture hopefully soon! Would love to get one with the orange sun reflecting off the Devon tower!

----------


## Pete



----------


## Ross MacLochness

The big Cox site is key!  Once the grid is restored it will be the nexus between the CBD, the Peake, Santa Fe Station (and Bricktown once the tunnel is built), and the MBG.  Such a key and high value plot!

----------


## Pete

I cannot wait until the Cox Center is gone.

----------


## billokc



----------


## billokc

Christmas Eve morning 2016 from the west side of Lake Hefner.

----------


## billokc

Photo date: March 29, 2014. A crescent Moon rising over the city in the morning sky.

----------


## billokc

Christmas time in OKC

----------


## billokc



----------


## billokc

Not the downtown skyline, but a view across Lake Hefner.

----------


## billokc

During the start of the State Fair 2013. Sorry for the light reflections.

----------


## billokc

The constellation of Orion rises over the city. September 4, 2013.

----------


## billokc

Morning sky September 3, 2013

----------


## billokc



----------


## billokc



----------


## billokc

Sailing on Lake Hefner. July 2012.

----------


## billokc

View from the Lake Hefner dam, Stars and Stripes Park and downtown.

----------


## billokc

A smoke filtered sunset. May 24, 2012.

----------


## billokc

Looking across a very calm and low Lake Hefner mirroring OKC's antenna farm in the pre-dawn hour of January 19, 2015.

----------


## billokc

Lake Overholser dam. June 2013.

----------


## Ross MacLochness

Nice shots Bill!

----------


## OkieBerto

Facing West from MLK 2017

----------


## Pete



----------


## traxx

> 


I wish we still had a like button here. This is a great pic.

----------


## Anonymous.

I enjoy how lit up the Colcord is all the time. Wish Sandridge would get their stuff together. And I wonder why the FNC beacon is never on anymore?

----------


## Richard at Remax

I don't think I have ever posted in this thread but I got a change to drive Exchange towards downtown yesterday. Never seen that angle before and might be my new favorite.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> I don't think I have ever posted in this thread but I got a change to drive Exchange towards downtown yesterday. Never seen that angle before and might be my new favorite.


That is a great angle.  A couple of months ago, I was doing Facebook's "7 days, 7 black & white photos" challenge.  One of my photos is the skyline from the Exchange overpass.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Laramie

Great pic of our skyline, Pete

An OG&E Springs @Stage center development could complete our skyline.   We don't need four 19-21 story towers; just one large 40-45 story tower designed for mixed-use office residential; keep it simple to blend in with our skyline.  


*America Tower, Houston - 42 stories,  590 feet*

----------


## Pete



----------


## Dustin

Taken by James Henry

----------


## catch22

Wow! What a great shot!

----------


## 5alive

+1000

----------


## David

I've been seeing a fair amount of people giving glass skyscrapers crap these days, but I love how ours reflect the Oklahoma sunrises and sunsets. The Devon tower in particular.

----------


## SOONER8693

> Taken by James Henry


Magnificent picture. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## gopokes88

> I've been seeing a fair amount of people giving glass skyscrapers crap these days, but I love how ours reflect the Oklahoma sunrises and sunsets. The Devon tower in particular.


I like the mix. Not too much glass, not too much 70s concrete & Art Deco. Cool mix of everything.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

I've always enjoyed the view of downtown from an angle.  Looks denser that way.

----------


## Laramie

> Taken by James Henry


Awesome pic by James Henry.  Exemplary of our recent skyline additions on the left.  Recall the early 60s when the 1st National & Old Liberty were our tallest towers,  we've make some progress.

----------


## HOT ROD

wow, that is an amazing pic. Even if you don't like OKC's skyline, that pic is awesome.

----------


## dmoor82

Driving North on I35 exiting West on I40 has an awesome vantage point now.  Especially at night.

----------


## GoldFire

I posted this elsewhere, but I figured it belonged in here as well. Took this about a month ago with a Mavic Air.

----------


## tyeomans

> I posted this elsewhere, but I figured it belonged in here as well. Took this about a month ago with a Mavic Air.


I absolutely love this. It's definitely something I would put up on my wall. The colors are just beautiful!

----------


## David

Yeah, that is pretty fantastic.

----------


## rezman

Lone Star  downtown.Photo taken sometime  between 1973 and 1977 based on how long those model units were in service for Amtrak. Photo credit unknown.

----------


## Dustin

These are from the KOCO helicopter so they are kinda blurry, but they are still great shots of our downtown!

----------


## Pete

Taken 8/10/18

----------


## Laramie

Great pic Pete, postcard ready.  Need BankFirst's acquisition & renovation of Cotter Ranch Tower to come to fruition--a new crown on our 2nd tallest tower will be neat.

----------


## HOT ROD

this is the best view of the city. 

too bad the downtown streets align the same as the rest of the city grid as it's hard to get this view during regular travels. Imagine if the downtown streets were turned (like Tulsa, Dallas, Houston, Seattle, etc) so that we could have this view when driving from the East or West on I-40. ... drool with that thought.

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

Pete, That 8-10-18 picture is simply incredible. It almost has a natural 3D-like pop to it that makes it magical. There's some great pictures throughout this thread, but that really is just made for a postcard. Methinks you should consider publishing a set of cards. This pic alone would sell, sell, sell. Great work!

----------


## David

From the perspective of that picture, will the Omni end up left or right of Devon tower? For balancing things out it be nice if it ended up between Devon and the BOK tower, but I have a feeling it'll be to the left or just behind Devon instead.

----------


## Pete

> From the perspective of that picture, will the Omni end up left or right of Devon tower? For balancing things out it be nice if it ended up between Devon and the BOK tower, but I have a feeling it'll be to the left or just behind Devon instead.


You can see the roof of the CHK Arena just to the right of Devon tower and the Omni will be just right of that.

Hoping it will fall between Devon and BOK Park Plaza but from that angle it will be pretty small.

----------


## PaddyShack

Driving along I-44 between Penn and May on the northside, there is Impressions. They just installed an amazing skyline piece on the outside of their building. Definitely looks good while zooming by, imagine it looks nice up close.

----------


## Urbanized

Mount Trashmore rising impressively in the distance...

----------


## Pete

> Driving along I-44 between Penn and May on the northside, there is Impressions. They just installed an amazing skyline piece on the outside of their building. Definitely looks good while zooming by, imagine it looks nice up close.


I've used Impressions on a few projects and they do a great job.

They seem to be thriving and I'm glad to see that.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete



----------


## HOT ROD

nice but missing BOKPP, would be even better with it.

----------


## Teo9969

> 


Great Pic, Pete!

What a colossal waste of air-space the century center is for such a prime lot. I know they did some nice things inside the building, but that lot really needs to be 15 stories minimum...40 would be more ideal.

----------


## PaddyShack

Could they not add more floors on top of the parking floors??

----------


## KayneMo

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmmadrid/43738255014/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmmadrid/29357654467/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/142224...3/43718252944/

----------


## Pete

> Could they not add more floors on top of the parking floors??


The redevelopers looked at adding a few more levels of parking but discovered it to be price prohibitive.

We really need to get rid of the Cox Center and build more high rises there.

----------


## bchris02

> The redevelopers looked at adding a few more levels of parking but discovered it to be price prohibitive.
> 
> We really need to get rid of the Cox Center and build more high rises there.


Are legitimate discussions being had yet on what kind of development will go on the Cox block?  I really hope that high-rise residential is a possibility, especially since the Times Square development looks to be on hold/cancelled.

----------


## kwhey

So are we just wanting to build tall buildings to have tall buildings when they can't even fill what is already there?

----------


## kevin lee

I don't believe we have any tall residential buildings downtown with high vacancies at all.

----------


## okcsw19

> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmmadrid/43738255014/
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmmadrid/29357654467/
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/142224...3/43718252944/


The second photo is probably the best shot of OKC I have ever seen.

----------


## Pete



----------


## G.Walker

Didn't realize how much surface parking Bricktown still had!?!  :Eek:

----------


## Pete

This one shows the enormity of everything happening south of the boulevard (open in new tab for higher res):

----------


## jonny d

> This one shows the enormity of everything happening south of the boulevard (open in new tab for higher res):


Great picture, Pete!! All except for that gigantic waste of space with the Co-op used to be...no closer to being developed than it was when it was torn down.

----------


## Pete

Looky here!  For the first time in a couple of years, SandRidge Tower is all lit up.

Hope this means it will remain so in the new year.

----------


## Pete

SandRidge lit up again last night.  Really nice to see.

----------


## tyeomans

> I've used Impressions on a few projects and they do a great job.
> 
> They seem to be thriving and I'm glad to see that.


I work at Impressions! I'm one of the graphic designers.

----------


## Pete

> I work at Impressions! I'm one of the graphic designers.


Seems like a great company.

And I live in the neighborhood just to the north and west.

----------


## PaddyShack

Speaking of Impressions, they keep adding random stuff to the outside of their building. If you haven't driven by in a while please go check it out. There is just about everything you could think of plus more! The owner is just making it rain!!

----------


## KayneMo

https://twitter.com/clouddeck_media/...00322431852545

----------


## Rover

What a great shot. Would like to see it in the summer with the city more green, and in the fall with the colors.  Should be a tourism photo. Invites many, many captions.

----------


## Of Sound Mind

> What a great shot. Would like to see it in the summer with the city more green, and in the fall with the colors.  Should be a tourism photo. Invites many, many captions.


Agreed. When I saw that on Twitter, I had the same reaction. And you're right about getting the same shot in late spring.

----------


## Pete

Just took this one:

----------


## 5alive

Love it!

----------


## Bellaboo

I see the Omni cranes between BOKPP and Devon. Will fill in the gap from this angle.

----------


## bchris02

Got back into OKC from DFW late last night and saw the Sandridge tower was still lit up.  I agree, it makes a huge difference in the look of the skyline to have it lit.  Looking forward to seeing BancFirst's new crown installed and lit.

----------


## mmonroe

Can I make a request for a shot?

It would need to be taken near I-40 and Reno Ave (Actually on I-40 would be best).  The spot I am talking about is at the top of the hill on the highway there, just before going down and taking the curve across the river (Headed west on I-40).  From that vantage point, you get to see the scissor tail bridge, Downtown, Midtown and the Medical Research Area, along with the Capitol building.

----------


## mmonroe



----------


## CloudDeckMedia

[ATTACH=CONFIG]15112
Taken Friday morning after Thursday’s snow & ice storm.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Got back into OKC from DFW late last night and saw the Sandridge tower was still lit up.  I agree, it makes a huge difference in the look of the skyline to have it lit.  Looking forward to seeing BancFirst's new crown installed and lit.


It was lit up at 7:00 this morning also.

----------


## mattbrafford

A video I shot for a Track and Field promo at OU.  Features OU and OKC drone shots.

----------


## Of Sound Mind

> A video I shot for a Track and Field promo at OU.  Features OU and OKC drone shots.


Very nice drone footage!

----------


## ChrisHayes

> A video I shot for a Track and Field promo at OU.  Features OU and OKC drone shots.


Really cool drone video! I've seen a number of good drone videos of the Oklahoma City area, but this is some of the best. This kind of thing needs to be used by the state and city as a way of promoting the city/state. What's the name of the song you set the video to?

----------


## mattbrafford

I am not sure who the artist is. It is a stock song that is built into the DJI editing app. It is called Initiation.

----------


## HOT ROD

> Even further out west:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Laban West
> 
> Taken from I-40 and Czech Hall Road, Yukon


I would love to see this and other far away pics (Newcastle, Edmond, far MWC, etc) now that BOK is complete.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete

Was a little hazy today so not the best photo, but a different perspective with Wheeler Park in the foreground.

----------


## SEMIweather

FYI to anyone who cares, in the vicinity of Douglas Avenue & SW 15th, you can get a great skyline shot with the Wheeler Ferris Wheel in the foreground.

----------


## ChrisHayes

Imagine what that view will be like as the Strawberry Fields area fills in, as well as any other areas that development can squeeze into.

----------


## skanaly

Been working from home for 4 days, have gotten a little distracted.

----------


## Pete

^

Very cool.  Thanks!

----------


## Pete

Took these last night - right-click and open in a new tab to see bigger images.

Some things to note:  1) First National Center has lights on; 2) so does the Parkside Building; 3) you can see Skydance Bridge and the Wheeler ferris wheel if you look closely.

----------


## poe

Thank you, Pete. Wonderful shots.

----------


## Martin

oh man... those are stunning pictures!

----------


## 5alive

Those pictures pop! Chamber of Commerce worthy.

----------


## Pete

If you haven't done it recently, go downtown (Myriad Gardens, Scissortail, Midtown, Bricktown, Film Row, Deep Deuce) around 8 or 9 on a Friday or Saturday night during the summer.

Tons of people out walking, riding scooters, sitting on patios...  And it never ceases to make me feel very happy.

----------


## catch22

I've always thought that Oklahoma would be a very popular place to live if it was 8-10PM June-July-August all (lighting and weather wise) year long.

----------


## bucktalk

> If you haven't done it recently, go downtown (Myriad Gardens, Scissortail, Midtown, Bricktown, Film Row, Deep Deuce) around 8 or 9 on a Friday or Saturday night during the summer.
> 
> Tons of people out walking, riding scooters, sitting on patios...  And it never ceases to make me feel very happy.


Feel the same way. I cannot tell you how many times I drive in to OKC during the evening just to take in the positive changes which have taken place over the past few years. Makes me feel refreshed for whatever reason.

----------


## Richard at Remax

I kinda like the view from the rooftop from my new listing coming up in the Centennial Lofts (shameless plug lol)

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I kinda like the view from the rooftop from my new listing coming up in the Centennial Lofts (shameless plug lol)


always thought they should have made that pool  just a litte bit bigger ..

----------


## David

> Took these last night - right-click and open in a new tab to see bigger images.
> 
> Some things to note:  1) First National Center has lights on; 2) so does the Parkside Building; 3) you can see Skydance Bridge and the Wheeler ferris wheel if you look closely.


Fantastic pictures.

----------


## Pete

Pretty sunset last night:

----------


## xa3021

Photo I took a little while back. Love capturing OKC!

----------


## 5alive

Wonderful silhouette!

----------


## Pete

Interestingly, with new owners of what was Sandridge Tower and BancFirst Tower, neither has the holiday-season crosses displayed this year.

Since the state now owns Sandridge, you can be pretty certain the cross will not reappear there.  And of course, Bancfirst is under construction but they could have still done it on 3 sides of the building.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Interestingly, with new owners of what was Sandridge Tower and BancFirst Tower, neither has the holiday-season crosses displayed this year.
> 
> Since the state now owns Sandridge, you can be pretty certain the cross will not reappear there.  And of course, Bancfirst is under construction but they could have still done it on 3 sides of the building.


That is a shame.  Although the cross means different things to different people (or nothing at all), for me it was like the BC Clark jingle that you knew it was the holiday season when they appeared.  It was just part of our December skyline.   Guess not having it up will be the new normal. (and understandable as it is a state building now)

----------


## BoulderSooner

i think it has been reported before that BancFirst will continue the crosses after the renovation

----------


## HOT ROD

as a christian myself; red/green holiday colors are better anyway, and more visibly inclusive. Crosses can be perceived by many as exclusionary and IMO it looked horrible to have 8 huge crosses on the skyscrapers. More classy would have been a cross on one side of one building and maybe some other image(s) on other side/bldg or just green/red colors.

BTW, Red/Green are the colors of Christmas (whereas the cross is the symbol of Christianity). 

St Joseph's Old Cathedral has it's huge cross lit up every day in the skyline as do many other houses of worship; that's sufficient.

----------


## BoulderSooner

Christmas is a Christian holiday ... the cross is a symbol of Christmas ..

----------


## 5alive

^^^^

----------


## BoulderSooner

> That is a shame.  Although the cross means different things to different people (or nothing at all), for me it was like the BC Clark jingle that you knew it was the holiday season when they appeared.  It was just part of our December skyline.   Guess not having it up will be the new normal. (and understandable as it is a state building now)


from the BancFirst building thread   

https://www.okctalk.com/showthread.p...38#post1098438

this building will have its back up in the future

----------


## HOT ROD

by the above logic - a tombstone is a sign of a person's death, therefore it is a sign of their birth too?<br><br>as a Christian, I disagree with you that the Cross is a sign of Christmas. It is the sign of Easter, that Christ died for your sins (he died on a cross - its a sign of his death and resurrection); but the sign of his birth was a star and the gifts brought to him (which were decorated Green and Red and more modern Christmas tree (and outlines).

----------


## Rover

Can we stop this inane bickering to prove who knows the least about Christianity and symbols and get back to posting pretty pictures of OKC. Why does every thread have to degenerate into trying to prove who is the smartest or wisest?

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

Found this on a blog page from back home. The old Philadelphia Bell Telephone Building lit up with a tree back in 1963

----------


## btmec

One that I took with my drone.

----------


## Pete

I took this today.

I know we still have a long way to go, but the density in this photo is pretty remarkable.

----------


## bucktalk

Yes and yes!

----------


## David

It'd be nice to see something someday on all that parking that is wrapped around the U-Haul building.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

^^^ what about that massive bricktown parking lot? I was just thinking how different this pic would be if it were developed.

----------


## Rover

> It'd be nice to see something someday on all that parking that is wrapped around the U-Haul building.


Why is it never in any discussion for development?

----------


## Pete

> Why is it never in any discussion for development?


Stay tuned.

----------


## fromdust

> Stay tuned.


Oh my....

----------


## Jake

> Stay tuned.


https://giphy.com/gifs/pug-dat-face-look-cfUMNY4RfGhEc

----------


## ChrisHayes

> It'd be nice to see something someday on all that parking that is wrapped around the U-Haul building.


You read my mind! That's the first thing my eye was drawn to when I looked at the picture. We need to get that developed nicely and finally the old Ford lot between the parks.

----------


## Bunty

So many amazing pictures.   A couple of years ago I saw an interesting picture on channel 4 that looked like it was taken from a drone above Hefner Lake.  So the lake was in the foreground and it looked like Oklahoma City had two downtowns and a sea side.  My suggestion for someone with a drone.

----------


## HOT ROD

amazing difference!

by the way, OKC does have two downtowns. ...

----------


## baralheia

> Why is it never in any discussion for development?


I'm unsure of what Pete is referencing, but I do know that in some of the planning around turning Santa Fe Station into an intermodal transit hub has included converting the big lot to the west of U-Haul to a parking garage with a bus terminal on the bottom level. AFAIK those plans were only ever conceptual so likely not the same as what Pete knows.

----------


## Pete

Every single parking/empty lot in the core is constantly being evaluated for development.

OKC now has 2-3 dozen developers who are always, always actively looking to do more.

Often, the time is just not right and the lot between the Myriad Gardens and Scissortail Park is the perfect case in point.  That is in the hands of two groups with fantastic track records and very deep pockets:  Midtown Renaissance and Hall Capital.  At some point -- and it may take another 10 years but probably not that long -- there will be a great development on that site.

It's not so straightforward for other properties like the old Producer's Coop or Strawberry Fields.  More needs to happen in both places before the current owners can move things forward.  And even with these two examples, there are lots of motivated people working on things, it just takes time and bringing in other parties and the property may even need to be sold to other entities before development of significance occurs.

It often takes years or even a decade of work behind the scenes before we see any hard movement.  And even then, there will always be stops, starts and restructuring.  By the time someone is ready to reveal renderings and we can actually start to visualize a project, there have been years and years of work by brokers, buyers, sellers, engineers, banks, architects, tenants and more.

Long way of saying there are tons of things going on but you won't see evidence of it until the people involved are ready.

I know I feed this impatience because I am good at finding the beginnings of movement, like a sale or rezoning.  And then right away people want a project started and completed.

----------


## Teo9969

> Every single parking/empty lot in the core is constantly being evaluated for development.
> 
> OKC now has 2-3 dozen developers who are always, always actively looking to do more.
> 
> Often, the time is just not right and the lot between the Myriad Gardens and Scissortail Park is the perfect case in point.  That is in the hands of two groups with fantastic track records and very deep pockets:  Midtown Renaissance and Hall Capital.  At some point -- and it may take another 10 years but probably not that long -- there will be a great development on that site.
> 
> It's not so straightforward for other properties like the old Producer's Coop or Strawberry Fields.  More needs to happen in both places before the current owners can move things forward.  And even with these two examples, there are lots of motivated people working on things, it just takes time and bringing in other parties and the property may even need to be sold to other entities before development of significance occurs.
> 
> It often takes years or even a decade of work behind the scenes before we see any hard movement.  And even then, there will always be stops, starts and restructuring.  By the time someone is ready to reveal renderings and we can actually start to visualize a project, there have been years and years of work by brokers, buyers, sellers, engineers, banks, architects, tenants and more.
> ...


I'm thinking of building an addition onto my home and my wife and mother (who would likely come live with us if we do the addition) are constantly on my case - bu there's just so much that goes into construction and development that people don't understand. Even if you have the resources like our city's top developers, time is ruthless - you can only do so much in a day. I'm super excited, for example, that Gary Brooks hasn't really done anything major for, what, 5 years now, while he focuses on First National. I'd rather things be done right the 1st time, especially on the most important sites. Everything within a 5 block radius of Santa Fe station should only get 2 types of development: low-investment activation (think Bleu Garten or the basketball court on the old Bob Howard lot) or the high-quality, multi-generational developments (likely) costing hundreds of millions of dollars.

----------


## Pete

First shot is from 1970; second shot was taken today.

----------


## PoliSciGuy

Wowza, what a transformation.  Hopefully we can do something with those parking lots in between Myriad and Scissortail....

----------


## Pete

That photo from 1970 was at the tail-end of what was considered a big downtown boom.

Liberty Tower (now BancFirst) was newly completed, Kerr McGee Tower was under construction as was the Myriad.

Most everything else was abandoned or nearly abandoned.

----------


## KayneMo

Cinco de Mayo (21 of 21) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr


Drone_Night_Downtown (13 of 17) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr

----------


## Pete

Took this today and you can see the progress of the glass on BancFirst Tower:

----------


## Oski

> Cinco de Mayo (21 of 21) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Drone_Night_Downtown (13 of 17) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr


Beautiful shots!

----------


## Kemotblue

Question? First I noticed the nighttime skyline has changed? Did some of the towers update their exterior lights? Devon tower will they ever turn back on their night exterior lights. The first National when do they re light that crown? Thanks

----------


## Merman

Has anyone got a picture of the skyline from the turnpike in between N Rockwell and N MacArthur? Driving into the City in the morning and you can see all of NW expressway building that blend into the downtown skyline. Looks like it would be a great shot if you had the right equipment.

----------


## poe

That is a great view of the whole city.

----------


## Merman

> That is a great view of the whole city.


I think you can also see the Capitol and 50 Penn area as well. Great elevated view of the whole city skyline

----------


## Pete

Took this one tonight (Tuesday).

----------


## PoliSciGuy

Gorgeous - did the winds die down enough in the evening or is your drone just solid enough to deal with the wind?

----------


## Pete

> Gorgeous - did the winds die down enough in the evening or is your drone just solid enough to deal with the wind?


The drone does pretty well unless things are crazy windy.

The key is flying into the wind, otherwise you may never get it to return!  I've only had that happen once and it was a terrible feeling to try and chase it down in my car.  Fortunately, it all worked out but I learned a valuable lesson.

----------


## therhett17

> Cinco de Mayo (21 of 21) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Drone_Night_Downtown (13 of 17) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr


Beautiful shots! Someone should retake the second one now that the Paycom Center is illuminated

----------


## ChrisHayes

It'll suck for parking at the park, but it'll be so nice when that parking lot on the other side of Hudson, across from the park, is developed. Fill in those big open areas.

----------


## Pete

Took this one last night:

----------


## bucktalk

Looks great. Love how often you post pics. Thanks!!

----------


## HOT ROD

curious why broadway has those dark patches. Are we really not even serious about street lighting even downtown?

Light up the darn streets for heavens sake, especially downtown!

----------


## Pete



----------


## mgharfeh

Beautiful! It looks like Devon’s side lights are on or is that just sky reflection?

----------


## Pete

> 


The Devon side-lights are just reflections.

----------


## Pete

From this angle, the renovation at BancFirst Tower really shows up well:

----------


## Bullbear

The best lighting Devon has ever had, is when you can see the sunset reflection in it.

----------


## Urbanized

That diagonal angle looking up Harrison is the absolute best one for viewing the OKC skyline. Looks great from ground level too. Fools the eye into believing we have serious density.

----------


## HOT ROD

we do actually, in reality too.

----------


## Kemotblue

> From this angle, the renovation at BancFirst Tower really shows up well:


Pete  I have a question for you or anyone else following this thread  Why doesn't Devon light up their LED side lights anymore?  The tower is just boring at night it's like the whole tower went down hill after the Window Crane incident.

----------


## therhett17

> Pete  I have a question for you or anyone else following this thread  Why doesn't Devon light up their LED side lights anymore?  The tower is just boring at night it's like the whole tower went down hill after the Window Crane incident.


I don't think anyone really knows exactly... some have said the lights are broken and some say they just have no interest in turning them on. It's pretty sad and ridiculous if you ask me

----------


## Thatguy15



----------


## bucktalk

> 


Love it!

----------


## Pete



----------


## ChrisHayes

Those vacant lots need infill asap

----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete

Took this one tonight:

----------


## bucktalk

Love this!! Did you take lessons on how to take such great shots? Or is it more of 'learn as you go' type of process?

----------


## Pryor Tiger

Pete - can I repost on social with photo cred to you/okc talk? This a great photo.

----------


## Pete

> Pete - can I repost on social with photo cred to you/okc talk? This a great photo.


Please, not yet.

I'll post on social media in the next few days then you can share.

----------


## Pete

> Love this!! Did you take lessons on how to take such great shots? Or is it more of 'learn as you go' type of process?


Completely self-taught.  Just look at some of my earlier photos and drone shots and you'll see the difference!

A huge part of it is being in the right spot at the right time.  I'll often go out several times on the same day or over a period of days to capture the right lighting, timing, etc.

----------


## bucktalk

> Completely self-taught.  Just look at some of my earlier photos and drone shots and you'll see the difference!
> 
> A huge part of it is being in the right spot at the right time.  I'll often go out several times on the same day or over a period of days to capture the right lighting, timing, etc.


As it's been said "I picture/photo paints a thousand words...."  Your photos enable you to speak colorful words by using your talents. Much appreciated!

----------


## Pete

> As it's been said "I picture/photo paints a thousand words...."  Your photos enable you to speak colorful words by using your talents. Much appreciated!


I love sharing all this and having people be proud of and excited about OKC.

I post some of these on my personal social media where I have a ton of friends in California and across the U.S.  None of them can believe these photos are from Oklahoma City.

----------


## Pete



----------

